# Tradimento e tradimento



## stellina (13 Febbraio 2013)

ciao a tutti.
una riflessione.
tradimento sessuale
tradimento emotivo
tradimento del rispetto
tradimento della stima
tradimento nella cura dell'altro
tradimento con dei maltrattamenti
tradimento nella presenza
tradimento....sono tutti tipi di tradimento (aggiungetene se ve ne vengono altri)

è meno doloroso per il tradito se il coniuge tradisce con un'altra persona ma è presente nella famiglia o se è fedele sessualmente e tradisce la famiglia nella cura, nel rispetto, nella presenza?
qual è il tradimento più feroce che vi potrebbe capitare?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2013)

E' difficile che il tradimento sessuale (se non compiuto una tantum in una situazione particolare di allontanamento fisico per altre ragioni) non si accompagni ad altri tipi di tradimento. Invece è possibile che ci siano gli altri tipi di tradimento senza il tradimento sessuale. Ovvio che chi tradisce vuole credere di non tradire sugli altri piani.


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ciao a tutti.
> una riflessione.
> tradimento sessuale
> tradimento emotivo
> ...



a parte quello sessuale sono tutti tradimenti che sento come tali.

quindi feroci tutti


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ciao a tutti.
> una riflessione.
> tradimento sessuale
> tradimento emotivo
> ...


Accusarmi di cose che non ho fatto
senza prove.
In poche parola la calunnia.

Perchè quando te ne avvedi è troppo tardi.
E non sai più credere a quei sorrisi.

Ecco Stellina 
se io scoprissi che mia moglie 
mi denigra alle spalle...

Non vorrei neanche più vederla.
Mai più.

E non hai idea di come mi sono sentito quando mi è capitato che semplici conoscenti, per mettermi in guardia, mi abbiano mostrato con prove, le nefandezze degli amici. E io portavo loro su un palmo di mano.

Da quel momento
ogni forma di adulazione mi spaventa da morire.

Perchè non so mai cosa sta dietro ad un sorriso.


----------



## babsi (13 Febbraio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ciao a tutti.
> una riflessione.
> tradimento sessuale
> tradimento emotivo
> ...


Viene data eccessiva importanza a quello sessuale quando ce ne sono talmente tanti all'interno di una qualsiasi coppia che nemmeno se ne contano più.
Ad esempio sono pronta a scommettere che molti qui dentro lascerebbero se scoprissero un tradimento sessuale, perchè cmq rimane il più visibile e anche il più accusabile e recriminabile.
Ma degli altri?
Davvero il partner ci è sempre rimasto vicino in ogni situazione?
Ci è sempre rimasto vicino quando lo necessitavamo dandoci manforte, facendoci una carezza, dandoci un consiglio, un supporto?
Io credo proprio di no.
Nelle coppie normali questo non accade.
Tutti sbagliano, fanno errori, hanno mancanze, è così che va.
Dato che gli esseri umani non sono fatti per incastrarsi alla perfezione gli uni sugli altri, quanto piuttosto per scontrarsi, innamorarsi e poi sopportarsi reciprocamente, arriva sempre il momento in cui l'altro ci delude e ci fa male, e non ci sostiene quando vorremmo.
E in quel caso nessuno parla di tradimento, quando invece c'è e a volte fa più male di un paio di stupide corna.
Se uno dovesse mollarsi non appena un tradimento di questi citati sopra avviene, non esisterebbe più una SOLA coppia sulla faccia della terra.
Amen
apa:


----------



## Pleasure (13 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Viene data eccessiva importanza a quello sessuale quando ce ne sono talmente tanti all'interno di una qualsiasi coppia che nemmeno se ne contano più.
> Ad esempio sono pronta a scommettere che molti qui dentro lascerebbero se scoprissero un tradimento sessuale, perchè cmq rimane il più visibile e anche il più accusabile e recriminabile.
> Ma degli altri?
> Davvero il partner ci è sempre rimasto vicino in ogni situazione?
> ...






:up:


----------



## JON (13 Febbraio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ciao a tutti.
> una riflessione.
> tradimento sessuale
> tradimento emotivo
> ...


Il tradimento del rispetto è il peggiore secondo me.

 Se ci pensi, a parte quello sessuale, il "rispetto" abbraccia tutte le situazioni da te descritte, alle quali, credo, si potranno aggiungerne anche altre eventuali.


----------



## JON (13 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Viene data eccessiva importanza a quello sessuale quando ce ne sono talmente tanti all'interno di una qualsiasi coppia che nemmeno se ne contano più.
> Ad esempio sono pronta a scommettere che molti qui dentro lascerebbero se scoprissero un tradimento sessuale, perchè cmq rimane il più visibile e anche il più accusabile e recriminabile.
> Ma degli altri?
> Davvero il partner ci è sempre rimasto vicino in ogni situazione?
> ...



Credo tu abbia detto tutto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (13 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Viene data eccessiva importanza a quello sessuale quando ce ne sono talmente tanti all'interno di una qualsiasi coppia che nemmeno se ne contano più.
> Ad esempio sono pronta a scommettere che molti qui dentro lascerebbero se scoprissero un tradimento sessuale, perchè cmq rimane il più visibile e anche il più accusabile e recriminabile.
> Ma degli altri?
> Davvero il partner ci è sempre rimasto vicino in ogni situazione?
> ...



brava


----------



## celafarò (13 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' difficile che il tradimento sessuale (se non compiuto una tantum in una situazione particolare di allontanamento fisico per altre ragioni) non si accompagni ad altri tipi di tradimento. Invece è possibile che ci siano gli altri tipi di tradimento senza il tradimento sessuale. Ovvio che chi tradisce vuole credere di non tradire sugli altri piani.



:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Annuccia (13 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Viene data eccessiva importanza a quello sessuale quando ce ne sono talmente tanti all'interno di una qualsiasi coppia che nemmeno se ne contano più.
> Ad esempio sono pronta a scommettere che molti qui dentro lascerebbero se scoprissero un tradimento sessuale, perchè cmq rimane il più visibile e anche il più accusabile e recriminabile.
> Ma degli altri?
> Davvero il partner ci è sempre rimasto vicino in ogni situazione?
> ...



e aggiungerei..
andate in pace.


----------



## lunaiena (13 Febbraio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ciao a tutti.
> una riflessione.
> tradimento sessuale
> tradimento emotivo
> ...



Ho smesso di pensare hai tradimenti
tanto prima o poi le persone che hai al tuo fianco riescono
sempre a tradire qualche tua a spettativa 
quindi niente aspettative 
e ti prendo cosi come sei
perchè cosi come sei sei te stesso e questo mi fa felice


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ho smesso di pensare hai tradimenti
> tanto prima o poi le persone che hai al tuo fianco riescono
> sempre a tradire qualche tua a spettativa
> quindi niente aspettative
> ...


Che cavolo stai dicendo willis?
Eh?
Ho già deluso una tua aspettativa?:confuso:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Viene data eccessiva importanza a quello sessuale quando ce ne sono talmente tanti all'interno di una qualsiasi coppia che nemmeno se ne contano più.
> Ad esempio sono pronta a scommettere che molti qui dentro lascerebbero se scoprissero un tradimento sessuale, perchè cmq rimane il più visibile e anche il più accusabile e recriminabile.
> Ma degli altri?
> Davvero il partner ci è sempre rimasto vicino in ogni situazione?
> ...


Ah cara Babsi
sei proprio la nipotina dei miei sogni...:singleeye:


----------



## lunaiena (13 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Che cavolo stai dicendo *willis*?
> Eh?
> Ho già deluso una tua aspettativa?:confuso:




forse mi confondi con un'altra...


----------



## Scarlett (13 Febbraio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ciao a tutti.
> una riflessione.
> tradimento sessuale
> tradimento emotivo
> ...


C'è anche ferocia e ferocia..la ferocia dell'immagine che ti si para davanti nei momenti più impensabili del tuo compagno con un'altra, è violentissima, anche se poi, razionalmente ci sono effettivamente tradimenti peggiori. La monogamia è un retaggio fortissimo e, come tale, non dipende da noi se ne soffriamo così.
Io credo che sia più grave in una famiglia il tradimento nella presenza rispetto a quello sessuale...ma, per esempio, in una coppia giovane di fidanzati, è più doloroso (e anche sintomatico) il tradimento sessuale.


----------



## devastata (13 Febbraio 2013)

Peccato che nel mio caso, il tradimento è stato multiplo, protraendosi nel tempo mio marito ha tolto molto tempo a me, alla famiglia e quando c'era, spesso non c'era.

Dopo, è troppo tardi per recuperare.


----------



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Viene data eccessiva importanza a quello sessuale quando ce ne sono talmente tanti all'interno di una qualsiasi coppia che nemmeno se ne contano più.
> Ad esempio sono pronta a scommettere che molti qui dentro lascerebbero se scoprissero un tradimento sessuale, perchè cmq rimane il più visibile e anche il più accusabile e recriminabile.
> Ma degli altri?
> Davvero il partner ci è sempre rimasto vicino in ogni situazione?
> ...


ma chi lo dice?
a me sembra di sentire spesso lagnanze di questo tipo.ma anche andando a far la spesa


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma chi lo dice?
> a me sembra di sentire spesso lagnanze di questo tipo.ma anche andando a far la spesa


L'importante è avere sempre qualcosa di cui lamentarsi no?
In ogni 3d...


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> forse mi confondi con un'altra...


Possibile...sai avendone tante...


----------



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> L'importante è avere sempre qualcosa di cui lamentarsi no?
> In ogni 3d...


certa gente non è mai contenta, contino


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> certa gente non è mai contenta, contino


Vero?
Percuoto


----------



## Brunetta (13 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Peccato che nel mio caso, il tradimento è stato multiplo, protraendosi nel tempo mio marito ha tolto molto tempo a me, alla famiglia e quando c'era, spesso non c'era.
> 
> Dopo, è troppo tardi per recuperare.


Mi domando chi non lo tolga.


----------



## lunaiena (13 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Possibile...sai avendone tante...




ti dico un segreto
fai come faccio io chiamale tutte "tesoro " o "cara" o come più 
ti aggrada vedrai che non sbagli...


----------



## Minerva (13 Febbraio 2013)

a me sembra che si parla di tradimento sessuale dimenticando che lo stesso se ne porta dietro molti altri


----------



## contepinceton (13 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> ti dico un segreto
> fai come faccio io chiamale tutte "tesoro " o "cara" o come più
> ti aggrada vedrai che non sbagli...


Ma non hai mai visto quel moretto su canale 5 come si chiamava aspetta....aveva la sorella kimberley...
ah si arnold....

[video=youtube;MvyYmwvGmmA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvyYmwvGmmA[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (13 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non hai mai visto quel moretto su canale 5 come si chiamava aspetta....aveva la sorella kimberley...
> ah si arnold....
> 
> [video=youtube;MvyYmwvGmmA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvyYmwvGmmA[/video]




Arnold mi ha sempre fatto piangere 
come serie televisiva 
e poi poverino non ha avuto una vita facile 
e neppure gli altri attori...


----------



## stellina (14 Febbraio 2013)

so che non è cortese aprire e un 3d e non seguirlo adeguatamente.
anche la calunnia la trovo un tradimento come dice il conte.
ora cito babsi (non volermene...si fa per pensare in comunità):
_Viene data eccessiva importanza a quello sessuale quando ce ne sono talmente tanti all'interno di una qualsiasi coppia che nemmeno se ne contano più._
_Ad esempio sono pronta a scommettere che molti qui dentro lascerebbero se scoprissero un tradimento sessuale, perchè cmq rimane il più visibile e anche il più accusabile e recriminabile.
Ma degli altri?
*Davvero il partner ci è sempre rimasto vicino in ogni situazione?
Ci è sempre rimasto vicino quando lo necessitavamo dandoci manforte, facendoci una carezza, dandoci un consiglio, un supporto?*
Io credo proprio di no.
Nelle coppie normali questo non accade.
Tutti sbagliano, fanno errori, hanno mancanze, è così che va.
Dato che gli esseri umani non sono fatti per incastrarsi alla perfezione gli uni sugli altri, quanto piuttosto per scontrarsi, innamorarsi e poi sopportarsi reciprocamente, *arriva sempre il momento in cui l'altro ci delude e ci fa male, e non ci sostiene quando vorremmo*.
*E in quel caso nessuno parla di tradimento, quando invece c'è e a volte fa più male di un paio di stupide corna.*
Se uno dovesse mollarsi non appena un tradimento di questi citati sopra avviene, non esisterebbe più una SOLA coppia sulla faccia della terra.

_per il neretto: spesso quando si sente "mia moglie-marito mi ha tradito" la maggioranza pensa subito "ah sì? chi si sarà scopato?" senza che il pensiero che la parola tradimento non si estingua solo con tradimento sessuale...questa mancanza di profondità di riflessione ed analisi mi sconvolge.

certo venire a sapere che il coniuge scopa con un'altra-o ti butta giù, ti apre ferite ma quando il tuo coniuge ti maltratta o ti mena o tu stai male e a lui non frega nulla di te...ti ha tradito molto di più (secondo me). ti ha tradito come essere umano degno di quella base di rispetto minima. e no babsi (parte rossa) quel momento che ci delude così non dovrebbe arrivare...se si ama o si vuole bene (volere il bene dell'altro-a)
per me esiste una graduatoria nel tradimento e non so se alcuni li saprei perdonare.
a volte le corna mi sembrano così leggere al confronto di altri tradimenti.
beh ma forse sono io che non so perdonare.
voi restereste con chi vi tradisce non per corna?


----------



## Scarlett (14 Febbraio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> so che non è cortese aprire e un 3d e non seguirlo adeguatamente.
> anche la calunnia la trovo un tradimento come dice il conte.
> ora cito babsi (non volermene...si fa per pensare in comunità):
> _Viene data eccessiva importanza a quello sessuale quando ce ne sono talmente tanti all'interno di una qualsiasi coppia che nemmeno se ne contano più._
> ...


Dipende dall'entità del tradimento, in ogni caso.
Dipende dalla capacità di chiedere scusa, dalle circostanze, le cause motrici, le conseguenze, ecc.
Sicuramente non perdonerei mai un'aggressione fisica, li non c'è entità che tenga.


----------



## oceansize (14 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me sembra che si parla di tradimento sessuale dimenticando che lo stesso se ne porta dietro molti altri


Tebe direbbe di no, ma in molti altri casi è così.

non ho letto tutto il 3d ma aggiungo una riflessione

 in un tradimento non sessuale, quindi di aspettative, presenza, supporto ecc..., i componenti della coppia sono presenti entrambi, quindi il tradito ha la facoltà di agire e scegliere su basi condivise e alla luce del sole.
Il tradimento sessuale, la relazione parallela ecc...sono invece situazioni che nn lasciano al tradito la possibilità di agire per sé e per la coppia, se nn quando scoppia la bomba. E lì poi solitamente si scoperchia il vaso di pandora. Che sicuramente è un bene, ma idealmente e forse a questo punto utopisticamente, si poteva scoperchiare molto prima e alla luce del sole, conseguenza degli altri "tradimenti".


----------



## Minerva (14 Febbraio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ciao a tutti.
> una riflessione.
> tradimento sessuale
> tradimento emotivo
> ...


difficilmente un tradimento riguarda esclusivamente la sfera sessuale.

io non credo che il dolore più grande per un tradito siano quei quattro salti in un letto con un altro....quanto proprio la delusione sul piano dela complicità , rispetto e della lealtà .


----------



## contepinceton (14 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> difficilmente un tradimento riguarda esclusivamente la sfera sessuale.
> 
> io non credo che il dolore più grande per un tradito siano quei quattro salti in un letto con un altro....quanto proprio la delusione sul piano dela complicità , rispetto e della lealtà .


Io penso siano solo le palle
per poter fare quei 4 salti in padella no?

Magari tu sei convinto che lei stia facendo il turno di notte
La pensi e dici...
Che brava donna, come si sacrifica, come lavora...
E io sono qua che tengo i figli, sono un bravo padre...

Invece un brutto giorno scopri che il turno di notte era na balla per poter andare a dormire con un altro in un albergo...no?


----------



## fruitbasket (15 Febbraio 2013)

Ma spesso, senza voler in alcun modo assolutizzare, il tradimento sessuale è un fiorellino che germoglia proprio in cima ad una montagna di letame prodotto da tutti i tradimenti precedentemente elencati.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Febbraio 2013)

fruitbasket ha detto:


> Ma spesso, senza voler in alcun modo assolutizzare, il tradimento sessuale è un fiorellino che germoglia proprio in cima ad una montagna di letame prodotto da tutti i tradimenti precedentemente elencati.


Certo...
E questo specialmente per quello femminile.
Hai colto benissimo cosa intendo io
quando dico
vero tira de pì un pel de figa
ma non tirare i peli della figa a na dona.

Mi pare ovvio che se tu la fai sentire uno straccio di donna,
lei pur di non appassire 
o morire d'inedia

volge lo sguardo altrove
il primo mona che passa 
e la fa sentire desiderata

se la cucca...

E queste sono leggi elementari
almeno quanto quella della gravitazione universale

Le donne sanno
che
una sposa infelice
invecchia presto!


----------



## Gian (15 Febbraio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> qual è il tradimento più feroce che vi potrebbe capitare?


il tradimento peggiore è quello compiuto da chi non ti aiuta quando
stai male, e lo conosci da sempre. quando sei in serissima difficoltà
e vedi il partner che dice "io voglio bene a me stesso, io penso a me stesso,
tu arrangiati come puoi".

questo atteggiamento è la negazione stessa del concetto di matrimonio
inteso come comunione di vita.


----------



## Niko74 (15 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> difficilmente un tradimento riguarda esclusivamente la sfera sessuale.
> 
> io non credo che il dolore più grande per un tradito siano quei quattro salti in un letto con un altro....quanto proprio la delusione sul piano dela complicità , rispetto e della lealtà .


Ecco, la penso esattamente come te :up:


----------



## Gian (15 Febbraio 2013)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ecco, la penso esattamente come te :up:


la terza parola citata da Minerva è FONDAMENTALE !
lealtà.


----------



## Brunetta (15 Febbraio 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> la terza parola citata da Minerva è FONDAMENTALE !
> lealtà.


Lealtà è ciò che ci aspettiamo da ogni rapporto. C'è chi vuole che sia inutile nei rapporti sentimentali in cui si è più intimamente coinvolti.


----------



## Hellseven (15 Febbraio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ciao a tutti.
> una riflessione.
> tradimento sessuale
> tradimento emotivo
> ...


Puoi fare esempi concreti del secondo tipo di tradimento che citi per favore? per capire meglio.


----------



## Minerva (15 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Lealtà è ciò che ci aspettiamo da ogni rapporto*. C'è chi vuole che sia inutile nei rapporti sentimentali in cui si è più intimamente coinvolti.


condivido e pure tanto.


----------



## Tebe (15 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> a me sembra che si parla di tradimento sessuale dimenticando che lo stesso se ne porta dietro molti altri



ma anche no.


----------



## Tebe (15 Febbraio 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> Tebe direbbe di no, ma in molti altri casi è così.
> 
> non ho letto tutto il 3d ma aggiungo una riflessione
> 
> ...



...hem...ecco...infatti ho appena risposto
ma anche no.


Però è vero che in alcuni casi anche un tradimento solo sessuale porta dietro altri tradimenti.
Forse ci sembrano di più perchè solo di quelli si parla.
Insomma... qui per esempio siamo in pochi traditori non beccati.
E mi sembra che, tra quelli nessuno sia innamorato/a dell'amante.
O fa fare una vita di merda all'avente diritto.


per il resto non metto becco


----------



## Tebe (15 Febbraio 2013)

che poi io dico di no, ma lo dimostro pure.
Nel senso. dando per assodato che scriva la verità su Man e sulla mia vita con Mattia, chi legge il blog credo i evinca benissimo il mio rispetto amoroso per Mattia e il fatto che Man non entra nella mia coppia.
Pur non essendo stata una relazione solo di sesso, anche se non c'era amore.


----------



## lothar57 (15 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...hem...ecco...infatti ho appena risposto
> ma anche no.
> 
> 
> ...


tesoro non scriverlo..anche perche'non beccati,,,mi sa solo io e te..porta male
vero tutto il resto..sempre perche'siamo  solo noi 2...


----------



## Tebe (15 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> tesoro non scriverlo..anche perche'non beccati,,,mi sa solo io e te..porta male
> vero tutto il resto..sempre perche'siamo  solo noi 2...



Hai ragione Lothar.

Ritiro tutto.


:scared:


----------



## stellina (17 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Puoi fare esempi concreti del secondo tipo di tradimento che citi per favore? per capire meglio.


ma certo...il tradimento emotivo, bada per me, è quando il coniuge non pone attenzione alla tua anima. quando non si accorge se sei felice o triste, se sei allegra o pensierosa, preoccupata. è quando tu gli dici guarda mi preoccupa questa cosa e lui ti bolla con " e chissenefrega!" o giù di lì. è quando il coniuge non vede le emozioni o i sentimenti che albergano in te e vede solo quello che prova lui-lei. è come se tu non esistessi se non come corpo che occupa uno spazio....


----------



## Nocciola (17 Febbraio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ma certo...il tradimento emotivo, bada per me, è quando il coniuge non pone attenzione alla tua anima. quando non si accorge se sei felice o triste, se sei allegra o pensierosa, preoccupata. è quando tu gli dici guarda mi preoccupa questa cosa e lui ti bolla con " e chissenefrega!" o giù di lì. è quando il coniuge non vede le emozioni o i sentimenti che albergano in te e vede solo quello che prova lui-lei. è come se tu non esistessi se non come corpo che occupa uno spazio....


Quoto e approvo


----------



## Leda (17 Febbraio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ma certo...il tradimento emotivo, bada per me, è quando il coniuge non pone attenzione alla tua anima. quando non si accorge se sei felice o triste, se sei allegra o pensierosa, preoccupata. è quando tu gli dici guarda mi preoccupa questa cosa e lui ti bolla con " e chissenefrega!" o giù di lì. è quando il coniuge non vede le emozioni o i sentimenti che albergano in te e vede solo quello che prova lui-lei. è come se tu non esistessi se non come corpo che occupa uno spazio....





farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto e approvo



Pur'io :up:


----------



## MillePensieri (17 Febbraio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ma certo...il tradimento emotivo, bada per me, è quando il coniuge non pone attenzione alla tua anima. quando non si accorge se sei felice o triste, se sei allegra o pensierosa, preoccupata. è quando tu gli dici guarda mi preoccupa questa cosa e lui ti bolla con " e chissenefrega!" o giù di lì. è quando il coniuge non vede le emozioni o i sentimenti che albergano in te e vede solo quello che prova lui-lei. è come se tu non esistessi se non come corpo che occupa uno spazio....


Verde anche da parte mia


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ma certo...il tradimento emotivo, bada per me, è quando il coniuge non pone attenzione alla tua anima. quando non si accorge se sei felice o triste, se sei allegra o pensierosa, preoccupata. è quando tu gli dici guarda mi preoccupa questa cosa e lui ti bolla con " e chissenefrega!" o giù di lì. è quando il coniuge non vede le emozioni o i sentimenti che albergano in te e vede solo quello che prova lui-lei. è come se tu non esistessi se non come corpo che occupa uno spazio....


Certo è un po' difficile che abbia questa sensibilità se sta pensando a quando chiamare l'amante.


----------



## stellina (17 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo è un po' difficile che abbia questa sensibilità se sta pensando a quando chiamare l'amante.


ci sono uomini (e donne) che tradiscono così senza amante. 
non stavo parlando di cosa succede quando una persona ha l'amante ma dei tipi di tradimento. molti si sovrappongono certo ma possono anche insorgere a se stanti...ti dirò il tradimento emotivo odora di dolore molto di più se scopri che non c'è un'amante. se c'è l'amante lo metti nella valigia dei contro...


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto e approvo


idem


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo è un po' difficile che abbia questa sensibilità se sta pensando a quando chiamare l'amante.


ma sei sicura? Perché io non sono così certa che basti avere un (') amante per trasformarsi in stronzi insensibili sordi e ciechi a qualsiasi esigenza dell'altra parte. Io tutte queste certezze proprio non ce le ho


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Febbraio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ma certo...il tradimento emotivo, bada per me, è quando il coniuge non pone attenzione alla tua anima. quando non si accorge se sei felice o triste, se sei allegra o pensierosa, preoccupata. è quando tu gli dici guarda mi preoccupa questa cosa e lui ti bolla con " e chissenefrega!" o giù di lì. è quando il coniuge non vede le emozioni o i sentimenti che albergano in te e vede solo quello che prova lui-lei. è come se tu non esistessi se non come corpo che occupa uno spazio....



quoto e approvo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma sei sicura? Perché *io non sono così certa che basti avere un (') amante per trasformarsi in stronzi insensibili sordi e ciechi a qualsiasi esigenza dell'altra parte*. Io tutte queste certezze proprio non ce le ho



bravissima 

infatti non è così


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> bravissima
> 
> infatti non è così


ma infatti, per alcune persone, però, sembra essere una _consecutio_, qui. Per carità, non è che difendo la categoria (ma esiste?) però queste semplificazioni mi sembrano inaccettabili in ogni aspetto della vita, figuriamoci in quelo relazionale.


----------



## Spider (17 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> forse mi confondi con un'altra...


...è la conseguenza " del prendersi per come sei".
Oggi ti riconoscono, domani ti scambio per Willis...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma infatti, per alcune persone, però, sembra essere una _consecutio_, qui. Per carità, non è che difendo la categoria *(ma esiste?)* però queste semplificazioni mi sembrano inaccettabili in ogni aspetto della vita, figuriamoci in quelo relazionale.



la categoria potremmo farla esistere in quanto fase transitoria della nostra vita

nel momento in cui si tradisce si fa parte  dei traditori, così tanto per voler in qualche modo riunire diverse esperienze secondo alcune linee accomunanti ( in questo senso categoria)
mi sembra che a volte non si voglia prendere atto che l'empatia per gli altri esseri umani e la capacità di vedere e venire incontro alle esigenze altrui sia un tratto che abbiamo tutti, in diversa misura: laddove la diversa misura è  in parte innata, in parte determinata da momenti diversi della nostra esistenza.

ovviamente risulta più comodo creare l'uguaglianza 
traditore = pezzo di merda generalizzato


----------



## Spider (17 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> bravissima
> 
> infatti non è così


Chiara,
 lo sanno anche i sassi che tu sei 
dolce, 
premurosa,
 sensibile e
dolce
 con il tuo " maritino"
 non ti preuccupare, 
qui nessuno ti giudica 
mica siamo in paese.:mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> Chiara,
> lo sanno anche i sassi che tu sei
> dolce,
> premurosa,
> ...


non mi sento giudicata, infatti

so essere dolce premurosa e sensibile quando vedo che la situazione e le persone chiedono dolcezza, premura e sensibilità


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> non mi sento giudicata, infatti
> 
> so essere dolce premurosa e sensibile quando vedo che la situazione e le persone chiedono dolcezza, premura e sensibilità


Peccato però
che quando si scopre il tradimento
queste bellissime cose
suonano false e impostate
al tradito.

Da cui la premura
a non dire mai
all'altro
come stanno davvero le cose.

E' come fare regali
con denaro rubato.

Suona male.


----------



## lunaiena (17 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...è la conseguenza " del prendersi per come sei".
> Oggi ti riconoscono, domani ti scambio per Willis...



Oggi proprio alla luce di fatti accaduti
gravi a persone a me vicine 
riesco a vedere il tradimento solo  come un'emerita
grandissima cazzata


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Oggi proprio alla luce di fatti accaduti
> gravi a persone a me vicine
> riesco a vedere il tradimento solo  come un'emerita
> grandissima cazzata


Vero...
Ma questo è un forum dedicato ai tradimenti e alla attività ludica
del kindergaarten
E come sai
Un conto è leggere le cose sui giornali
un conto quando ci capitano in prima persona no?
E capisco che ti girino...


----------



## Spider (17 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Oggi proprio alla luce di fatti accaduti
> gravi a persone a me vicine
> riesco a vedere il tradimento solo  come un'emerita
> grandissima cazzata


mi spiace per quello che ti è accaduto...
ma certo non giustifica tutto.
Non si tratta di "mal comune  mezzo gaudio",
 ne di "chiodo schiaccia chiodo".
o "la sofferenza fortifica" 
ne "tutto il male vien per nuocere" e via dicendo.
Si tratta di vita 
ed è chiaro che se non perdi la "ragione"
sai dare una "sensibilità" e una "prerogativa" a ciò che ti succede,
 ma resta il fatto che le cose ti succedono.
(anzi nel caso specifico, te le fanno succedere).

p.s. è il tradimento ad esser una cazzata 
o l'incazzatura verso il tradimento???????


----------



## lunaiena (17 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> mi spiace per quello che ti è accaduto...
> ma certo non giustifica tutto.
> Non si tratta di "mal comune  mezzo gaudio",
> ne di "chiodo schiaccia chiodo".
> ...



Te le fanno succedere 
ok
ma è come le affronti che fanno di te una 
grande persona ...
senza star tanto a piangere fili e vai avanti...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (17 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Peccato però
> che quando si scopre il tradimento
> queste bellissime cose
> suonano false e impostate
> ...



hai ragione


----------



## Spider (17 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> hai ragione


parecchia ragione,
diciamo... tutta la ragione.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma sei sicura? Perché io non sono così certa che basti avere un (') amante per trasformarsi in stronzi insensibili sordi e ciechi a qualsiasi esigenza dell'altra parte. Io tutte queste certezze proprio non ce le ho


Ho detto che è difficile non impossibile. Esiste anche lo sdoppiamento della personalità.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ci sono uomini (e donne) che tradiscono così senza amante.
> non stavo parlando di cosa succede quando una persona ha l'amante ma dei tipi di tradimento. molti si sovrappongono certo ma possono anche insorgere a se stanti...ti dirò il tradimento emotivo odora di dolore molto di più se scopri che non c'è un'amante. se c'è l'amante lo metti nella valigia dei contro...


Tu intendevi. Tanti hanno risposto mettendo i due tipi di tradimento in contrapposizione non includendo nel tradimento carnale gli altri tradimenti. Io trovo* difficile *che si possa tradire sessualmente ed emotivamente senza tradire in tutti gli altri modi almeno parzialmente.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Peccato però
> che quando si scopre il tradimento
> queste bellissime cose
> suonano false e impostate
> ...


Concordo. Questo post chi l'ha scritto? :nuke:


----------



## Leda (18 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo. Questo post chi l'ha scritto? :nuke:



:rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho detto che è difficile non impossibile. Esiste anche lo sdoppiamento della personalità.


cioè, che intendi? Perché se è quello che intendo io, mi sa che non so d'accordo nemmeno qusta volta...


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> la categoria potremmo farla esistere in quanto fase transitoria della nostra vita
> 
> nel momento in cui si tradisce si fa parte  dei traditori, così tanto per voler in qualche modo riunire diverse esperienze secondo alcune linee accomunanti ( in questo senso categoria)
> mi sembra che a volte non si voglia prendere atto che l'empatia per gli altri esseri umani e la capacità di vedere e venire incontro alle esigenze altrui sia un tratto che abbiamo tutti, in diversa misura: laddove la diversa misura è  *in parte innata, in parte determinata da momenti diversi della nostra esistenza*.
> ...


Verissimo. C'è secondo me anche una parte determinata dalla nostra crescita, dalla parte attiva del lavoro su di sé


----------



## lunaiena (18 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero...
> Ma questo è un forum dedicato ai tradimenti e alla attività ludica
> del kindergaarten
> E come sai
> ...



E si
e tutto sommato è andata ancora bene
Una persona che ha tradito e mentito
su molte cose...
Ma quando c'è qualcosa che lega due individui 
passi sopra a tutto ...
mi sono nuovamente rinfrescata le idee sulla 
menata di
tradimento=lutto
e sinceramente non ne vedo il legame 
preferisco vedere o anche solo immaginare 
una persone  a che amo che si trastulla con un'altra 
piuttosto di vederlo in un letto di ospedale 
non sapendo come ne verrà fuori...


mi spiace veder soffrire per ttradimento ma 
i veri problemi di vita sono altri...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> parecchia ragione,
> diciamo... tutta la ragione.


Sul fatto che sembra ha tutta la ragione, sul fatto che sia ne ha zero


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Oggi proprio alla luce di fatti accaduti
> gravi a persone a me vicine
> riesco a vedere il tradimento solo come *un'emerita
> grandissima cazzata*


alla luce dei fatti in genere mi pare un po' azzardato .ci sono sciagure più gravi ma non è un toccasana, direbbe catalano


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E si
> e tutto sommato è andata ancora bene
> Una persona che ha tradito e mentito
> *su molte cose...
> ...


porto il caso di un'utente che non c'è più e che non è il caso di nominare: sposata da vent'anni , due figli grandi e un matrimonio che consideri sereno ...scopri che tuo marito ti tradisce da sette anni con una collega.
tutto quello che hai vissuto cambia aspetto e sei completamente destabilizzata.
a me sembra un vero problema della vita.
che poi si debba andare avanti con forza è chiaro, del resto anche da qualsiasi lutto o tragedia


----------



## Lui (18 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> porto il caso di un'utente che non c'è più e che non è il caso di nominare: sposata da vent'anni , due figli grandi e un matrimonio che consideri sereno ...scopri che tuo marito ti tradisce da sette anni con una collega.
> tutto quello che hai vissuto cambia aspetto e sei completamente destabilizzata.
> a me sembra un vero problema della vita.
> che poi si debba andare avanti con forza è chiaro, del resto anche da qualsiasi lutto o tragedia


ma una storia che va avanti sette anni, non è più un tradimento, è una vita parallela.
in questo caso ti viene da pensare. 
se durasse un giorno, magari ci si potrebbe passare sopra, magari.


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma una storia che va avanti sette anni, non è più un tradimento, è una vita parallela.
> in questo caso ti viene da pensare.
> se durasse un giorno, magari ci si può passare sopra, magari.


c' è una certa differenza.
per questo parlare di tradimento in generale è assurdo come affermare che chi mostra la sua sofferenza sia inutilmente noioso e vittimista.
il mal di pancia lo ha lui , facile parlare (conte, esci fuori dal mio corpo)


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma una storia che va avanti sette anni, non è più un tradimento, è una vita parallela.
> in questo caso ti viene da pensare.
> se durasse un giorno, magari ci si potrebbe passare sopra, magari.


Bravo...
Hai spiegato meglio di me
cosa intendo tra relazione extra coniugale
e botta di allegria...

Ma un tradimento brucia 
secondo me

in maniera direttamente proporzionale
a quanto tu dai valore alla relazione con una persona no?

Se questa relazione
è relativa
e non assoluta

puoi anche ragionare così...
Ok per sette anni sta anche con un'altra persona
ma tanto questa altra persona si cucca 
la parte più superficiale e insignificante
di lui o di lei

io mi becco tutto il resto:
a me la scelta.

Mi tengo sto ruolo qui o no?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> porto il caso di un'utente che non c'è più e che non è il caso di nominare: sposata da vent'anni , due figli grandi e un matrimonio che consideri sereno ...scopri che tuo marito ti tradisce da sette anni con una collega.
> tutto quello che hai vissuto cambia aspetto e sei completamente destabilizzata.
> a me sembra un vero problema della vita.
> che poi si debba andare avanti con forza è chiaro, del resto anche da qualsiasi lutto o tragedia


Ma magari dopo averla conosciuta
ed esserci uscito un paio di volte
riesci a fargliela vedere in un altro modo
no? eheheheeheheheheheeh....


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma magari dopo averla conosciuta
> ed esserci uscito un paio di volte
> riesci a fargliela vedere in un altro modo
> no? eheheheeheheheheheeh....


non direi:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (18 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma una storia che va avanti sette anni, non è più un tradimento, è una vita parallela.
> in questo caso ti viene da pensare.
> se durasse un giorno, magari ci si potrebbe passare sopra, magari.



Se penso a 7 anni di motel..mi viene da piangere..che tristezza.
Il tran tran a casa e pure fuori....ma cosi'e'inutile tradire....diventa brutto..nasce il maledetto ammmooorrre...
I


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non direi:mrgreen:


Beh per 15 minuti ci sono riuscito no?
E con certe teste 
é già un traguardo!:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Se penso a 7 anni di motel..mi viene da piangere..che tristezza.
> Il tran tran a casa e pure fuori....ma cosi'e'inutile tradire....diventa brutto..nasce il maledetto ammmooorrre...
> I


O l'abitudine...no?
C'è quella che al venerdì ha il bridge con le amiche
e quella che passa do ore con il suo amante...no?

Ma quale maledetto ammmmorrrreeeeeeee...


----------



## Lui (18 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bravo...
> Hai spiegato meglio di me
> cosa intendo tra relazione extra coniugale
> e botta di allegria...
> ...



ma così non pensi che quella che ti sollazza per 7 lunghi anni voglia, doverosamente, chiederti di più? 




lothar57 ha detto:


> Se penso a 7 anni di motel..mi viene da piangere..che tristezza.
> Il tran tran a casa e pure fuori....ma cosi'e'inutile tradire....diventa brutto..nasce il maledetto ammmooorrre...
> I


e mi pare normale che venga su l'ammorre.  ma poi, 7 anni in motel, che squallore.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> ma così non pensi che quella che ti sollazza per 7 lunghi anni voglia, doverosamente, chiederti di più?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.
Certi rapporti sono semplicemente egoismo a due.
E si stabilizzano in un equilibrio no?
Entrambi sanno che se da una parte si chiede di più
si va in conflitto e ci si ritrova a litigare 
come na vecchia coppia...

E ci si ritrova nel dogma lothariano...
la seconda moglie.


----------



## lothar57 (18 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> O l'abitudine...no?
> C'è quella che al venerdì ha il bridge con le amiche
> e quella che passa do ore con il suo amante...no?
> 
> Ma quale maledetto ammmmorrrreeeeeeee...


a


----------



## lunaiena (18 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> alla luce dei fatti in genere mi pare un po' azzardato .ci sono sciagure più gravi ma non è un toccasana, direbbe catalano


Non ho generalizzato carissima
ho detto nello specifico basandomi su fatti a me accaduti personalmente....



Minerva ha detto:


> porto il caso di un'utente che non c'è più e che non è il caso di nominare: sposata da vent'anni , due figli grandi e un matrimonio che consideri sereno ...scopri che tuo marito ti tradisce da sette anni con una collega.
> *tutto quello che hai vissuto cambia aspetto e sei completamente destabilizzata*.
> a me sembra un vero problema della vita.
> che poi si debba andare avanti con forza è chiaro, del resto anche da qualsiasi lutto o tragedia



 Lo dici tu perchè lo  hai vissuto cosi e altri che lo hanno vissuto cosi
Io non l'ho vissuta cosi 
e a tutt'oggi vivo in prima persona accanto ad una donna che ha appena scoperto
cose molto drammatiche e vorrei ribadire che i veri problemi sono altri
e che la vita (l'essere vivi) in se supera tutti i problemi in apparenza insormontabili
Basterebbe guardare oltre e cercare di capire cosa è la cosa che realmente che conta per te...

Il segreto è essere consapevoli che nella vita non c'è alcuna certezza
tranne la morte che ci insegna che la nostra vita non è nelle nostre mani 
n'è tanto meno dobbiamo riporla in mani di altre persone...


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non ho generalizzato* carissima
> *ho detto nello specifico basandomi su fatti a me accaduti personalmente....
> 
> 
> ...


non credo di esserti così cara,evitiamo ipocrisie  anche se ironiche..
 non so se hai letto...ma non parlavo di me.
grazie del segreto, ne terrò conto


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non ho generalizzato carissima
> ho detto nello specifico basandomi su fatti a me accaduti personalmente....
> 
> 
> ...


Allora nulla ci deve ferire. Un tradimento come nient'altro nella vita. Dovremmo essere totalmente insensibili a tutto perchè di sicuro c'è qualcosa di peggio...
Non credo che si possa vivere così, o almeno io non riesco a vivere così.


----------



## lunaiena (18 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non credo di esserti così cara,evitiamo ipocrisie  anche se ironiche..
> non so se hai letto...ma non parlavo di me.
> grazie del segreto, ne terrò conto




Ma dietro il "carissima "
c'era "vecchia babbiona":mrgreen:
impara a leggere oltre le parole


----------



## lunaiena (18 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Allora nulla ci deve ferire. Un tradimento come nient'altro nella vita. Dovremmo essere totalmente insensibili a tutto perchè di sicuro c'è qualcosa di peggio...
> Non credo che si possa vivere così, o almeno io non riesco a vivere così.




No non ha detto che c'è qualcosa di peggio
ho detto che il peggio è la morte
io preferisco vivere nel dubbio che nella disperazione ...
e tu?


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> No non ha detto che c'è qualcosa di peggio
> ho detto che il peggio è la morte
> io preferisco vivere nel dubbio che nella disperazione ...
> e tu?


Quindi tutto ti scivola addosso perchè potrebbe capitarti di peggio ovvero morire?

Sto cercando di capire


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma dietro il "carissima "
> c'era "vecchia babbiona":mrgreen:
> impara a leggere oltre le parole


scusami:unhappy:


----------



## lunaiena (18 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi tutto ti scivola addosso perchè potrebbe capitarti di peggio ovvero morire?
> 
> Sto cercando di capire



Non è la mia morte che mi spaventa
ma il veder soffrire persone a me care in un letto 
di ospedale nella speranza che il tutto torni a posto ,come salute intendo,
mi fa guardare oltre a qualsiasi tradimento ....

non so se mi spiego
mi capitò con mia madre, marito ,fratello ed ora di nuovo
sotterfugi bugie grosse delusioni...
dopo l'incazzatura mi fermo a pensare cosa è che davvero conta per me
e la cosa più importante è che siano vivi  
poi ogni problema o in modo o nell'altro  si risolve...
Darei tutto perchè mia madre sia ancora qui 
nonostante le inculate che mi sono presa e che sono venute fuori 
solo dopo la sua morte
e che in in certo senso l'hanno portata alla rovina privandola di una 
cosa cosi importante come la vita ...


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> cioè, che intendi? Perché se è quello che intendo io, mi sa che non so d'accordo nemmeno qusta volta...


C'è chi è capace di vivere a COMPARTIMENTI STAGNI. E' una persona a casa, un'altra al lavoro, un'altra con gli amici, un'altra con l'amante. E' questa capacità che permetteva a militari nazisti di essere padri amorevoli. Per me è impossibile. Se sono coinvolta emotivamente da una relazione non posso essere coinvolta anche da un'altra.


----------



## lunaiena (18 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma dietro il "carissima "
> c'era "vecchia babbiona":mrgreen:
> impara a leggere oltre le parole



rosso meritato


----------



## stellina (18 Febbraio 2013)

allora cerchiamo di rispondere a tutti....
@luna la morte è l'arrivo del cammino. non c'è rimedio ad essa ma ci si può arrivare in molti modi. si possono compiere infiniti percorsi...sta a noi decidere e ad un po' di fortuna. pensa alla vita come un cammino pieno di bivi e di scelte da compiere. magari uno sceglie la strada panoramica in piano e poi a metà percorso si trova davanti un fosso pieno di fango da attraversare... c'è chi cade in un burrone o chi sceglie la strada in salita per vedere il panorama in cima alla vetta...la morte è una tragedia per chi resta...siamo tutti maledettamente legati al contenitore (corpo) dell'anima che amiamo!a me è morta una persona che amavo oltremisura ma non l'ho persa...essa continua a vivere nei gesti e nei pensieri che ho assorbito da lei. essa vive in me, in quello che sono diventata entrando in contatto con lei. ed è chiaro che rispetto alla morte tutto sbiadisca e perda di valore...è normale così.

@conte e lothar 7 anni con un amante...embè? non è più tradimento...è un legame al di fuori della famiglia. potrebbe esserci amore o solo del bene (ho amici carissimi dalle elementari che adoro e sono ben più di 7 anni...ahimè) certo c'è sentimento e diciamo che potrebbe essere una scelta di entrambi. decidono di restare nelle rispettive famiglie ma si amano. cervello contro cuore...razionalità e pragmatismo contro emozioni e sentimenti...ognuno trova il suo equilibrio. e poi noi cosa ne sappiamo delle loro storie familiari, delle loro solitudini e del loro bisogno di tenerezza...


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> alla luce dei fatti in genere mi pare un po' azzardato .ci sono sciagure più gravi ma non è un toccasana, direbbe catalano


Non te ne frega nulla ma finalmente son riuscita ad approvati. Mi dice sempre di darla in giro.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> c' è una certa differenza.
> per questo parlare di tradimento in generale è assurdo come affermare che chi mostra la sua sofferenza sia inutilmente noioso e vittimista.
> il mal di pancia lo ha lui , facile parlare (conte, esci fuori dal mio corpo)


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non è la mia morte che mi spaventa
> ma il veder soffrire persone a me care in un letto
> di ospedale nella speranza che il tutto torni a posto ,come salute intendo,
> mi fa guardare oltre a qualsiasi tradimento ....
> ...


Ma su questo siamo tutti d'accordo
Non credo che nessuno pensi ch sia meglio che il coniuge che li ha traditi fosse morto soffrendo al posto che tradirli (tranne Daniele ovviamente:mrgreen. Questo non impedisce comunque nel momento della scoperta di soffrire e che ci voglia del tempo per riprendersi.
Anch'io in questo momento non sono serena con mio marito e probabilemente inizio a provare del risentimento nei suoi confronti. Ovvio che se penso che domani si può ammalare o morire tutto passa in secondo, terzo o quarto piano ma questo non mi impedisce di starci male comunque.
Per questo ti dico che è impossibile essere impermeabili a tutto solo perchè potrebbe succedere di peggio. 
Potrebbe, e si spera, anche non succedere, quindi.......


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non ho generalizzato carissima
> ho detto nello specifico basandomi su fatti a me accaduti personalmente....
> 
> 
> ...


Certo al confronto con l'asteroide che distrugge il pianeta anche il tuo personale lutto è una piccolezza.


----------



## stellina (18 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è chi è capace di vivere a COMPARTIMENTI STAGNI. E' una persona a casa, un'altra al lavoro, un'altra con gli amici, un'altra con l'amante. E' questa capacità che permetteva a militari nazisti di essere padri amorevoli. Per me è impossibile. Se sono coinvolta emotivamente da una relazione non posso essere coinvolta anche da un'altra.


non sono compartimenti stagni...non capisco.
posso essere la madre più amorevole e dolce del mondo,
posso essere un t-rex sul lavoro che porta a casa vittorie
posso essere buona e socievole con i miei colleghi
posso essere una buona figlia
sono mondi diversi che necessitano atteggiamenti diversi....non mi ci vedo dolce e opermissiva con i fornitori che non pagano a lavoro così come con la prole...


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Allora nulla ci deve ferire. Un tradimento come nient'altro nella vita. Dovremmo essere totalmente insensibili a tutto perchè di sicuro c'è qualcosa di peggio...
> Non credo che si possa vivere così, o almeno io non riesco a vivere così.


Perché sei una "frignona". Anch'io son frignona. Se mi rubano la macchina che sto pagando a rate e devo continuare a pagare mi altero:mrgreen:. Anche se so che è meglio di un incidente mortale.


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> rosso meritato


non so chi te lo abbia dato ma ovviamente dissento.era rivolto a me chi ha da dire, dica


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo al confronto con l'asteroide che distrugge il pianeta anche il tuo personale lutto è una piccolezza.


Il meraviglioso dono della sintesi di cui sono totalmente sprovvista


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> non sono compartimenti stagni...non capisco.
> posso essere la madre più amorevole e dolce del mondo,
> posso essere un t-rex sul lavoro che porta a casa vittorie
> posso essere buona e socievole con i miei colleghi
> ...


Ti sei persa EMOTIVAMENTE. Certo che se al lavoro sei uno sterminatore io (io personalmente) rimango perplessa sapendo che invece a casa sei capace di empatia.


----------



## lunaiena (18 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma su questo siamo tutti d'accordo
> Non credo che nessuno pensi ch sia meglio che il coniuge che li ha traditi fosse morto soffrendo al posto che tradirli (tranne Daniele ovviamente:mrgreen. Questo non impedisce comunque nel momento della scoperta di soffrire e che ci voglia del tempo per riprendersi.
> Anch'io in questo momento non sono serena con mio marito e probabilemente inizio a provare del risentimento nei suoi confronti. Ovvio che se penso che domani si può ammalare o morire tutto passa in secondo, terzo o quarto piano ma questo non mi impedisce di starci male comunque.
> Per questo ti dico che è impossibile essere impermeabili a tutto solo perchè potrebbe succedere di peggio.
> Potrebbe, e si spera, anche non succedere, quindi.......




Siamo diverse 
Non ho mai detto che non si soffra ma al tutto ,p*er me* ,biognerebbe dargli un peso...
e per me in questo mometo il peso del tradimento in tutte le sue forme 
è di gran lunga inferiore all'importanza che ha la salute e la vita di una persona....


----------



## free (18 Febbraio 2013)

ma le disgrazie che possono capitare spesso non sono frutto di una scelta (a meno che non si consideri "scelta" l'uscire di casa ed essere tirati sotto da una macchina, ma non mi pare il caso)
il traditore ha fatto una scelta, come tante altre
e come per le altre scelte, arrivano anche le conseguenze, sulla coppia, se scoperto, e anche se non scoperto, personali


----------



## stellina (18 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti sei persa EMOTIVAMENTE. Certo che se al lavoro sei uno sterminatore io (io personalmente) rimango perplessa sapendo che invece a casa sei capace di empatia.


essere empatici non vuol dire calarsi i pantaloni e farsi mettere a 90...
se uno non paga il mio lavoro perchè ha un serio problema gli offro un piano di pagamento a lui confortevole ma se non paga...io devo mangiare! ci sono troppi frignoni in un mondo fatto di pietismo.. ho imparato ad essere come il mio lavoro necessita che io sia.  brunetta sei a busta paga vero?


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> C'è chi è capace di vivere a COMPARTIMENTI STAGNI. E' una persona a casa, un'altra al lavoro, un'altra con gli amici, un'altra con l'amante. E' questa capacità che permetteva a militari nazisti di essere padri amorevoli. Per me è impossibile. Se sono coinvolta emotivamente da una relazione non posso essere coinvolta anche da un'altra.


Come tu sia in grado di mettere nella stesso discorso un tradimento sentimentale con la scissione nazista (cioè, l'agire di criminali) non me lo spiego. A me pare folle, ma fai tu. 
Non è necessariamente un agire da compartimenti stagni, detto poi con questa precisione da piccola chimica di laboratorio dell'inumano. E non è nemmeno neccessario essere particolarmente coinvolti (come intendi tu) da una relazione altra per tradire. Non è un gesto che definisce una persona nella sua totalità, non la mette necessariamente in discussione nella sua totalità. Sarò sicuramente io, ma a leggerti a me spesso manca l'aria, mi  sembri irrigimentata in categorie inflessibili che già non vanno bene in petrografia, figuriamoci nell'umano...


----------



## lunaiena (18 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo al confronto con l'asteroide che distrugge il pianeta anche il tuo personale lutto è una piccolezza.



Non è la stessa cosa carissima:mrgreen:

Ti sembra una cosa risolvibile?
Tu forse avrai risolto il tradimento con la separazione 
non vedevi altre vie di fuga
io ne ho viste altre dal mometo che mi sono ritrovata di fronte 
a realtà molto più dure...




Scusa mi correggo non più dure delle tue 
perchè non ti conosco
ma più dure per me


----------



## Lui (18 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Come tu sia in grado di mettere nella stesso discorso un tradimento sentimentale con la scissione nazista (cioè, l'agire di criminali) non me lo spiego. A me pare folle, ma fai tu.
> Non è necessariamente un agire da compartimenti stagni, detto poi con questa precisione da piccola chimica di laboratorio dell'inumano. E non è nemmeno neccessario essere particolarmente coinvolti (come intendi tu) da una relazione altra per tradire. *Non è un gesto che definisce una persona nella sua totalità, non la mette necessariamente in discussione nella sua totalità. Sarò sicuramente io, ma a leggerti a me spesso manca l'aria, mi sembri irrigimentata in categorie inflessibili che già non vanno bene in petrografia, figuriamoci nell'umano...*


che in parole povere vuol dire?


----------



## free (18 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non è la stessa cosa carissima:mrgreen:
> 
> Ti sembra una cosa risolvibile?
> Tu forse avrai risolto il tradimento con la separazione
> ...



un asteroide più grosso?:mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (18 Febbraio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> non sono compartimenti stagni...non capisco.
> posso essere la madre più amorevole e dolce del mondo,
> posso essere un t-rex sul lavoro che porta a casa vittorie
> posso essere buona e socievole con i miei colleghi
> ...




cuoto:singleeye:


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti sei persa EMOTIVAMENTE. Certo che se al lavoro sei uno sterminatore io (io personalmente) rimango perplessa sapendo che invece a casa sei capace di empatia.


beh, qui è facilissimo. Tu mangi carne, giusto?. Bene, sei una sterminatrice, destinataria di una catena di sofferenze atroci (se non ci credi è solo perché non sei informata). Devo conseguirne che sei una madre snaturata, anaffettiva, sadica?


----------



## stellina (18 Febbraio 2013)

doppio verde!!!!
@ luna so che è un momento difficile. so che l'unico tuo desiderio sarebbe svegliarti e dire minchia che incubo...ma sei una donna forte e devi reagire per te, per lui...per tutti. dal canto mio sono qui...quando vuoi parlare


----------



## stellina (18 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, qui è facilissimo. Tu mangi carne, giusto?. Bene, sei una sterminatrice, destinataria di una catena di sofferenze atroci (se non ci credi è solo perché non sei informata). Devo conseguirne che sei una madre snaturata, anaffettiva, sadica?


anna due verdi non me li fa dare a te!!!!!
ma quotissimo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lunaiena (18 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Come tu sia in grado di mettere nella stesso discorso un tradimento sentimentale con la scissione nazista (cioè, l'agire di criminali) non me lo spiego. A me pare folle, ma fai tu.
> Non è necessariamente un agire da compartimenti stagni, detto poi con questa precisione da piccola chimica di laboratorio dell'inumano. E non è nemmeno neccessario essere particolarmente coinvolti (come intendi tu) da una relazione altra per tradire. Non è un gesto che definisce una persona nella sua totalità, non la mette necessariamente in discussione nella sua totalità. Sarò sicuramente io, ma a leggerti a me spesso manca l'aria, mi  sembri irrigimentata in categorie inflessibili che già non vanno bene in petrografia, figuriamoci nell'umano...




non ha capito esattamente cosa volevi dire 
ma concordo
ora leggo meglio:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Come tu sia in grado di mettere nella stesso discorso un tradimento sentimentale con la scissione nazista (cioè, l'agire di criminali) non me lo spiego. A me pare folle, ma fai tu.
> Non è necessariamente un agire da compartimenti stagni, detto poi con questa precisione da piccola chimica di laboratorio dell'inumano. E non è nemmeno neccessario essere particolarmente coinvolti (come intendi tu) da una relazione altra per tradire. Non è un gesto che definisce una persona nella sua totalità, non la mette necessariamente in discussione nella sua totalità. Sarò sicuramente io, ma a leggerti a me spesso manca l'aria, mi  sembri irrigimentata in categorie inflessibili che già non vanno bene in petrografia, figuriamoci nell'umano...


L'argomento non era la totalità della persona e un giudizio si di essa (negativo) considerandone un solo aspetto. L'argomento era se una persona può tradire e restare amorevole nel rapporto principale. Io penso di no. Quando si fanno esempi si fanno sempre esagerati per farsi capire ovvio che è peggio essere uno sterminatore che essere un traditore.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non è la stessa cosa carissima:mrgreen:
> 
> Ti sembra una cosa risolvibile?
> Tu forse avrai risolto il tradimento con la separazione
> ...


Chi ha detto che il motivo della separazione mia sia stato il tradimento? Non l'ho detto. C'è stato il tradimento e altro, altri tradimenti. Oh santo cielo lo sappiamo bene tutti che c'è sempre di peggio.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, qui è facilissimo. Tu mangi carne, giusto?. Bene, sei una sterminatrice, destinataria di una catena di sofferenze atroci (se non ci credi è solo perché non sei informata). Devo conseguirne che sei una madre snaturata, anaffettiva, sadica?


:sbatti:


----------



## lunaiena (18 Febbraio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> doppio verde!!!!
> @ luna so che è un momento difficile. so che l'unico tuo desiderio sarebbe svegliarti e dire minchia che incubo...ma sei una donna forte e devi reagire per te, per lui...per tutti. dal canto mio sono qui...quando vuoi parlare



grazie gentilissima
ma cazzo certe cose ti fanno capire come si arrivi al suicidio 
per fallimenti lavorativi
come la crisi ti possa logorare a tal punto 
da rovinarti ...
come ogni tre per due ti devi mettere li e ricominciare da zero
e quando superi i 40anta 
ricominciare è cosi difficile


----------



## lunaiena (18 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Chi ha detto che il motivo della separazione mia sia stato il tradimento? Non l'ho detto. C'è stato il tradimento e altro, altri tradimenti. Oh santo cielo lo sappiamo bene tutti che c'è sempre di peggio.




infatti ho scritto *forse

*


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Siamo diverse
> Non ho mai detto che non si soffra ma al tutto ,p*er me* ,biognerebbe dargli un peso...
> e per me in questo mometo il peso del tradimento in tutte le sue forme
> *è di gran lunga inferiore all'importanza che ha la salute e la vita di una persona*....


sì ma perché si deve fare un paragone?
se io mi rompo un braccio e soffro posso anche pensare che me lo potevano amputare ma mi fa male uguale


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'argomento non era la totalità della persona e un giudizio si di essa (negativo) considerandone un solo aspetto. L'argomento era se una persona può tradire e restare amorevole nel rapporto principale. Io penso di no. Quando si fanno esempi si fanno sempre esagerati per farsi capire ovvio che è peggio essere uno sterminatore che essere un traditore.


beh, intanto direi che gli esempi esagerati li fai tu, non: "si fanno"  E non è una questione di quantità di male, è proprio una questione di qualità, ma comunque.
Io invece penso che sì, è possibile. Come è possibile che non lo sia. Come è anche possibile che non sia amorevole anche in assenza di tradimento sentimentale. Insomma, dipende. Da chi, quando e perché e come tradisce. 
A me pare invece che sia tu a radicalizzare un agire all'interno della persona. Il concetto di "se tradisci non sei sensibile, o è difficile che tu lo sia, verso l'altro nella coppia" non è mica un pensiero mio. Sei tu che parli di compartimenti stagni o difficoltà/impossibilità. Io credo che in mezzo ai due ci possa essere tutto.


----------



## lunaiena (18 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'argomento non era la totalità della persona e un giudizio si di essa (negativo) considerandone un solo aspetto. *L'argomento era se una persona può tradire e restare amorevole nel rapporto principale. Io penso di no. *Quando si fanno esempi si fanno sempre esagerati per farsi capire ovvio che è peggio essere uno sterminatore che essere un traditore.



per me è si...


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Siamo diverse
> Non ho mai detto che non si soffra ma al tutto ,p*er me* ,biognerebbe dargli un peso...
> e per me in questo mometo il peso del tradimento in tutte le sue forme
> *è di gran lunga inferiore all'importanza che ha la salute e la vita di una persona*....


e su questo ribadisco sono d'accordo
ma se devo essere sincera non ho mai letto nessuno dire il contrario


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, intanto direi che gli esempi esagerati li fai tu, non: "si fanno"  E non è una questione di quantità di male, è proprio una questione di qualità, ma comunque.
> Io invece penso che sì, è possibile. Come è possibile che non lo sia. Come è anche possibile che non sia amorevole anche in assenza di tradimento sentimentale. Insomma, dipende. Da chi, quando e perché e come tradisce.
> A me pare invece che sia tu a radicalizzare un agire all'interno della persona. Il concetto di "se tradisci non sei sensibile, o è difficile che tu lo sia, verso l'altro nella coppia" non è mica un pensiero mio. Sei tu che parli di compartimenti stagni o difficoltà/impossibilità. Io credo che in mezzo ai due ci possa essere tutto.


Sono contenta che tu abbia sempre avuto amore.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, intanto direi che gli esempi esagerati li fai tu, non: "si fanno"  E non è una questione di quantità di male, è proprio una questione di qualità, ma comunque.
> Io invece penso che sì, è possibile. Come è possibile che non lo sia. Come è anche possibile che non sia amorevole anche in assenza di tradimento sentimentale. Insomma, dipende. Da chi, quando e perché e come tradisce.
> A me pare invece che sia tu a radicalizzare un agire all'interno della persona. Il concetto di "se tradisci non sei sensibile, o è difficile che tu lo sia, verso l'altro nella coppia" non è mica un pensiero mio. Sei tu che parli di compartimenti stagni o difficoltà/impossibilità. Io credo che in mezzo ai due ci possa essere tutto.


Ed è quel tutto che salva...no?

Per cui tu magari le dici
Basta.
Io non voglio stare con una donna che mi tratta male.
E' meglio che cominci a considerare l'idea di prendere su armi e bagagli e andartene.
Perchè io non voglio stare con una donna che non mi vuole.

Risposta:
Brontolo.

:sbatti::sbatti::sbatti:


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> e su questo ribadisco sono d'accordo
> ma se devo essere sincera non ho mai letto nessuno dire il contrario


Allora si capisce quello che scrivo?


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, qui è facilissimo. Tu mangi carne, giusto?. Bene, sei una sterminatrice, destinataria di una catena di sofferenze atroci (se non ci credi è solo perché non sei informata). Devo conseguirne che sei una madre snaturata, anaffettiva, sadica?


nel caso non fosse  abbastanza informata non sarebbe una sterminatrice consapevole


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'argomento non era la totalità della persona e un giudizio si di essa (negativo) considerandone un solo aspetto. *L'argomento era se una persona può tradire e restare amorevole nel rapporto principale.* Io penso di no. Quando si fanno esempi si fanno sempre esagerati per farsi capire ovvio che è peggio essere uno sterminatore che essere un traditore.


Su questo non sono d'accordo.....Non sempre almeno


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti sei persa EMOTIVAMENTE. Certo che se al lavoro sei uno sterminatore io (io personalmente)* rimango perplessa sapendo che invece a casa sei capace di empatia*.



Non vedo francamente il nesso.


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, intanto direi che gli esempi esagerati li fai tu, non: "si fanno"  E non è una questione di quantità di male, è proprio una questione di qualità, ma comunque.
> Io invece penso che sì, è possibile. Come è possibile che non lo sia. Come è anche possibile che non sia amorevole anche in assenza di tradimento sentimentale. Insomma, dipende. Da chi, quando e perché e come tradisce.
> A me pare invece che sia tu a radicalizzare un agire all'interno della persona. Il concetto di "*se tradisci non sei sensibile, o è difficile che tu lo sia, verso l'altro nella coppia*" non è mica un pensiero mio. Sei tu che parli di compartimenti stagni o difficoltà/impossibilità. Io credo che in mezzo ai due ci possa essere tutto.


sicuramente non sei leale; poi ci sono mille distinguo ma tant'é


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> nel caso non fosse abbastanza informata non sarebbe una sterminatrice consapevole


Tu sei vegetariana oppure una sterminatrice consapevole?


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non vedo francamente il nesso.


Io sì. Ho premesso che io sono sempre me stessa e che invece altri sono in grado di scindersi emotivamente in circostanze diverse. *Per me *sarebbe impossibile. Questo mio modo di essere mi rende *difficile capire *chi  è diverso e *dubitare* che si riesca a esserlo anche se (v. esempi estremi) ci sono persone che cambiano a seconda della situazione. Se non si capisce neanche così il mio pensiero amen.


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu sei vegetariana oppure una sterminatrice consapevole?


la seconda che hai detto


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono contenta che tu abbia sempre avuto amore.


risposta vs pertinenza 1 a 0


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> nel caso non fosse  abbastanza informata non sarebbe una sterminatrice consapevole


nemmeno i traditori spesso sono perfettamente consapevoli della portata "sterminatrice" (per alcuni) del loro agire.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sì. Ho premesso che io sono sempre me stessa e che invece altri sono in grado di scindersi emotivamente in circostanze diverse. *Per me *sarebbe impossibile. Questo mio modo di essere mi rende *difficile capire *chi è diverso e *dubitare* che si riesca a esserlo anche se (v. esempi estremi) ci sono persone che cambiano a seconda della situazione. Se non si capisce neanche così il mio pensiero amen.



No no, ho capito. Che le persone possano cambiare a seconda delle situazioni, però, mi pare strano che tu possa trovare difficile capirlo. Voglio dire, lavoro e affetti sono due ambienti perfettamente distinti (sempre che non si lavori in famiglia, ma anche lì bisognerebbe ragionarci un attimo), che hanno dinamiche assolutamente differenti. Obiettivi differenti, se vogliamo. Quindi che possa cambiare anche radicalmente l'approccio ai due ambienti mi pare più che di difficile comprensione, bè, scontato. Non che debba succedere per forza eh. Che possa succedere.


----------



## lunaiena (18 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì ma perché si deve fare un paragone?
> se io mi rompo un braccio e soffro posso anche pensare che me lo potevano amputare ma mi fa male uguale



che tu te lo rompa o che te lo amputano 
il dolore fisico forse uguale è la reazione che è differente...
faccio paragoni perchè quando mi trovo davanti
a qualcosa che mi fa soffrire
 dopo un primo momento di agitazione e confusione
mi viene d'istinto pensare
"poteva andare peggio"
e da li parto nella valutazione della situazione

Che ti devo dire 
non mi piace soffrire (come a tutti)
quindi cerco sempre la via più breve per evitarlo
che poi me la racconto  o meno 
sono fatti miei
fatto stà che la mia salute mentale è più importante di qualsiasi dolore
Sarò fatta male 
reagisco cosi


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> nemmeno i traditori spesso sono perfettamente consapevoli della portata "sterminatrice" (per alcuni) del loro agire.


affari loro.ti pagano almeno una parcella?
la corte si ritira per deliberare


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> che tu te lo rompa o che te lo amputano
> il dolore fisico forse uguale è la reazione che è differente...
> faccio paragoni perchè quando mi trovo davanti
> a qualcosa che mi fa soffrire
> ...


è la teoria di polyanna:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sì. Ho premesso che io sono sempre me stessa e che invece altri sono in grado di scindersi emotivamente in circostanze diverse. *Per me *sarebbe impossibile. Questo mio modo di essere mi rende *difficile capire *chi  è diverso e *dubitare* che si riesca a esserlo anche se (v. esempi estremi) ci sono persone che cambiano a seconda della situazione. Se non si capisce neanche così il mio pensiero amen.


allora diciamo così: guardo con grande sospetto chi dice d'essere uno/a e che lo sappia definire e circoscrivere. Io non sono una. Stronza in alcune situazioni, dolcissima in altre. Silenziosa a volte, a volte prolissa. Chiara a  volte a volte nebulosissima. Brusca o calmissima. Dipende. E non mi scindo. Sono una molteplicità, e intorno a me vedo tante molteplicità. Forse è per questo che io te non ci troviamo spesso d'accordo sugli assunti di base.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no, ho capito. Che le persone possano cambiare a seconda delle situazioni, però, mi pare strano che tu possa trovare difficile capirlo. Voglio dire, lavoro e affetti sono due ambienti perfettamente distinti (sempre che non si lavori in famiglia, ma anche lì bisognerebbe ragionarci un attimo), che hanno dinamiche assolutamente differenti. Obiettivi differenti, se vogliamo. Quindi che possa cambiare anche radicalmente l'approccio ai due ambienti mi pare più che di difficile comprensione, bè, scontato. Non che debba succedere per forza eh. Che possa succedere.


Se una persona è sempre uguale ha una psicosi. Intendevo essere sempre presente a se stessa. Può essere che sia un problema mio. Io sono sempre me stessa (cambiando umore e comportamenti) emotivamente e se sono coinvolta da una persona non sono in grado di coinvolgermi con un'altra. Se invece non sono coinvolta o ne sono solo moderatamente posso avere plurirapporti come nelle conoscenze e nell'amicizia. Nel rapporto d'amore no. Non intendo rapporto sessuale, intendo amore coinvolgente. Sarò a-normale io.


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> affari loro.ti pagano almeno una parcella?
> la corte si ritira per deliberare


eh, di nuovo il concetto di parte, dunque difesa di parte etc. Io non c'ero, non conosco nessuno, non ho sentito niente, non lo so, sono estranea ai fatti, aloha


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2013)

ripensandoci se non sono consapevoli del male che possono arrecare significa che hanno già tradito emotivamente e sono lontani dal conoscere la o il partner .


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, *di nuovo il concetto di parte, dunque difesa di parte* etc. Io non c'ero, non conosco nessuno, non ho sentito niente, non lo so, sono estranea ai fatti, aloha


e tu come la chiameresti?
affermare che chi tradisce lede un concetto di lealtà è piuttosto oggettivo...poi possiamo vedere perché e come mai....
ma tirare fuori l'inconsapevolezza è veramente tirata per i capelli senza ragione


----------



## massinfedele (18 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, di nuovo il concetto di parte, dunque difesa di parte etc. Io non c'ero, non conosco nessuno, non ho sentito niente, non lo so, sono estranea ai fatti, aloha


invece mi sembrava una posizione molto valida


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e tu come la chiameresti?
> affermare che chi tradisce lede un concetto di lealtà è piuttosto oggettivo...poi possiamo vedere perché e come mai....
> ma tirare fuori l'inconsapevolezza è veramente tirata per i capelli senza ragione


aspetta aspetta! Ma quante volte loro non si rendono conto di quanto male fanno se non quando poi lo vedono? In parte lo sanno, certo, altrimenti parlerebbero, ma spesso, tanto spesso, non hanno assolutamente idea della mole. Mica penso che siano nel giusto, eh.


----------



## massinfedele (18 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> aspetta aspetta! Ma quante volte loro non si rendono conto di quanto male fanno se non quando poi lo vedono? In parte lo sanno, certo, altrimenti parlerebbero, ma spesso, tanto spesso, non hanno assolutamente idea della mole. Mica penso che siano nel giusto, eh.


male? quale male?


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> aspetta aspetta! *Ma quante volte loro non si rendono conto di quanto male fanno se non quando poi lo vedono?* In parte lo sanno, certo, altrimenti parlerebbero, ma spesso, tanto spesso, non hanno assolutamente idea della mole. Mica penso che siano nel giusto, eh.


sì, ma di base penso proprio che esista la consapevolezza di cosa voglia dire.e ti ripeto....meno si aspettano la reazione che vedranno, più si rivelano distanti emotivamente dal partner..proprio di quel tipo di distanza di cui si parlava ritenendola peggiore del tradimento fisico


----------



## massinfedele (18 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, ma di base penso proprio che esista la consapevolezza di cosa voglia dire.e ti ripeto....meno si aspettano la reazione che vedranno, più si rivelano distanti emotivamente dal partner..proprio di quel tipo di distanza di cui si parlava ritenendola peggiore del tradimento fisico


AnnaBluma, devi capitolare: i traditori non possono voler bene, sta scritto pure nel manualetto delle giovani marmotte


----------



## free (18 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> No no, ho capito. Che le persone possano cambiare a seconda delle situazioni, però, mi pare strano che tu possa trovare difficile capirlo. Voglio dire, lavoro e affetti sono due ambienti perfettamente distinti (sempre che non si lavori in famiglia, ma anche lì bisognerebbe ragionarci un attimo), che hanno dinamiche assolutamente differenti. Obiettivi differenti, se vogliamo. Quindi che possa cambiare anche radicalmente l'approccio ai due ambienti mi pare più che di difficile comprensione, bè, scontato. Non che debba succedere per forza eh. Che possa succedere.



boh, io invece credo che i comportamenti, in ogni campo, contribuiscano a formare la personalità
se io sono onesta, lo sarò sempre e si vede pure
se sono tirchia, idem, infatti non a caso la tirchieria è una delle cause di divorzio, ed ha anche molto a che fare con l'aridità di sentimenti, secondo me
se invece sono di indole generosa, tendo ad esserlo con tutti e lo si nota, etc. etc.
se sono arrogante e superba, idem...

insomma, se io conosco una persona per quello che è nella sua vita sociale e lavorativa, per es. uno emerito stronzo, non è che mi posso stupire che è stronzo anche se mi ci fidanzo
o no?


----------



## massinfedele (18 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> boh, io invece credo che i comportamenti, in ogni campo, contribuiscano a formare la personalità
> se io sono onesta, lo sarò sempre e si vede pure
> se sono tirchia, idem, infatti non a caso la tirchieria è una delle cause di divorzio, ed ha anche molto a che fare con l'aridità di sentimenti, secondo me
> se invece sono di indole generosa, tendo ad esserlo con tutti e lo si nota, etc. etc.
> ...


eh si', uniformità è la base della psiche umana, lo dice anche il mio vicino


----------



## free (18 Febbraio 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> eh si', uniformità è la base della psiche umana, lo dice anche il mio vicino



non è uniformità, ma appartenenza
ci sono comportamenti che possono non appartenere in nessun modo ad una persona
tipo etiam omnes ego non, per intenderci


----------



## massinfedele (18 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> non è uniformità, ma appartenenza
> ci sono comportamenti che possono non appartenere in nessun modo ad una persona
> tipo etiam omnes ego non, per intenderci


si', l'ho sentito dire anche io. insomma, caro hitler, è inutile che pretendi di amare il tuo cane, chiaro?


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Febbraio 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> AnnaBluma, devi capitolare: i traditori non possono voler bene, sta scritto pure nel manualetto delle giovani marmotte


ma infatti, boh, o mi pagate o mi ritiro. 
Rimane che IO NON sono una, e ho atteggiamenti, comportamenti e emozioni variabili da situazione a situazione e ogni tanto pure random, a caSo :mrgreen:

voi no. Voi brutti e sbagliati fino al midollo. Loro giusti anche nei peli. Io randomizzo e vado via


----------



## massinfedele (18 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma infatti, boh, o mi pagate o mi ritiro.
> Rimane che IO NON sono una, e ho atteggiamenti, comportamenti e emozioni variabili da situazione a situazione e ogni tanto pure random, a caSo :mrgreen:
> 
> voi no. Voi brutti e sbagliati fino al midollo. Loro giusti anche nei peli. Io randomizzo e vado via


no guarda, se sei onesta, sei onesta sempre. non menti mai, capito? chiaro?


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> non è uniformità, ma appartenenza
> ci sono comportamenti che possono non appartenere in nessun modo ad una persona
> tipo *etiam omnes ego non*, per intenderci


beh, questo è vero. Ci sono cose che mi piace credere che io NON FAREI MAI. Ma sono poche.


----------



## massinfedele (18 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, questo è vero. Ci sono cose che mi piace credere che io NON FAREI MAI. Ma sono poche.


io no, in quanto traditore seriale, evidentemente. E non si tratta di generalizzare


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> *ma infatti, boh*, o mi pagate o mi ritiro.
> Rimane *che IO NON sono una*, e ho atteggiamenti, comportamenti e emozioni variabili da situazione a situazione e ogni tanto pure random, a caSo :mrgreen:
> 
> voi no. Voi brutti e sbagliati fino al midollo. Loro giusti anche nei peli. Io randomizzo e vado via


se non ti spiace con me parlavi d'altro, infatti cosa?
se vai portati anche il tizio spassoso


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> boh, io invece credo che i comportamenti, in ogni campo, contribuiscano a formare la personalità
> se io sono onesta, lo sarò sempre e si vede pure
> se sono tirchia, idem, infatti non a caso la tirchieria è una delle cause di divorzio, ed ha anche molto a che fare con l'aridità di sentimenti, secondo me
> se invece sono di indole generosa, tendo ad esserlo con tutti e lo si nota, etc. etc.
> ...


Free io sono una persona, a detta degli altri, generosa onesta, un'amica fidata, una con la quale si può parlare di tutto fidandosi ciecamente, mi nego un sacco di cose e prima di me metto quasi sempre gli altri, gli amici o le persone a cui sono più legata.
E senza peccare di modesta so che hanno ragione. 
Non tradirei mai la fiducia di un amico e sono sempre disponibile verso qualcuno a cui voglio bene
Eppure..................ho tradito.


----------



## free (18 Febbraio 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> si', l'ho sentito dire anche io. insomma, caro hitler, è inutile che pretendi di amare il tuo cane, chiaro?



ecco infatti
ci sono persone che ammazzano il cane o lo abbandonano, non sono mica rare lo sai?
possiamo dire che è un comportamento che può appartenere a tutti?
oppure ci sono persone che danno una mano ai disagiati, possiamo etc. etc.?

non volevo affatto dire che chi è "cattivo" in alcuni campi lo è in tutti, come sembri aver inteso tu


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se non ti spiace con me parlavi d'altro, infatti cosa?
> se vai portati anche il tizio spassoso


----------



## massinfedele (18 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


>


a lei piace molto il confronto con chi la pensa (sic.) diversamente da lei


----------



## massinfedele (18 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ecco infatti
> ci sono persone che ammazzano il cane o lo abbandonano, non sono mica rare lo sai?
> possiamo dire che è un comportamento che può appartenere a tutti?
> oppure ci sono persone che danno una mano ai disagiati, possiamo etc. etc.?
> ...


come dovrei interpretare la frase, scritta da te "se io sono onesta, *lo sarò sempre *e si vede pure"?


----------



## free (18 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Free io sono una persona, a detta degli altri, generosa onesta, un'amica fidata, una con la quale si può parlare di tutto fidandosi ciecamente, mi nego un sacco di cose e prima di me metto quasi sempre gli altri, gli amici o le persone a cui sono più legata.
> E senza peccare di modesta so che hanno ragione.
> Non tradirei mai la fiducia di un amico e sono sempre disponibile verso qualcuno a cui voglio bene
> Eppure..................ho tradito.



e qui si apre un mondo...
in effetti leggiamo spesso, non so se sia anche il tuo caso, ho tradito ma non credevo che lo avrei mai fatto!
forse alla fine non ci si conosce così bene come si pensava


----------



## free (18 Febbraio 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> come dovrei interpretare la frase, scritta da te "se io sono onesta, *lo sarò sempre *e si vede pure"?


che l'onestà è un modo di vivere, non un po' sì e un po' no


----------



## Hellseven (18 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> e qui si apre un mondo...
> in effetti leggiamo spesso, non so se sia anche il tuo caso, ho tradito ma non credevo che lo avrei mai fatto!
> forse alla fine non ci si conosce così bene come si pensava


Ma chi può dire di conoscersi realmente, Libera? Peraltro credo che c'è tutta una parte di noi ben celata ma ben capace di influire sul nostro modus operandi anche inconsciamente, la quale viene fuori soltanto in situazioni di eccezionale stress e che magari è del tutto diversa dalla parte di noi stessi che invece consociamo meglio e dominiamo.


----------



## massinfedele (18 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> che l'onestà è un modo di vivere, non un po' sì e un po' no


benedette belle verità assolute scritte sul marmo, Chissà se quando mentirai (perché anche tu menti, eh) se ti riascolterai


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> e qui si apre un mondo...
> in effetti leggiamo spesso, non so se sia anche il tuo caso, *ho tradito ma non credevo che lo avrei mai fatto*!
> forse alla fine non ci si conosce così bene come si pensava


Credo che avrei potuto giurarlo. E soprattutto ricordo benissimo i miei giudizi lapidari su chi tradiva.
Ricordo una discussione con una collega che mi aveva confidato un suo tradimento in atto, un tradimento sofferto fatto di sentimenti. E io pur restandole vicina l'avevo criticata aspramente non capendola, non sforzandomi di vedere oltre le mie certezze.
Un anno dopo c'eravamo perse di vista. La sua storia finita. E io ho tradito. Le scrissi una lettera in cui mi scusai per non aver provato a capire.............


----------



## lunaiena (18 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e tu come la chiameresti?
> affermare che chi tradisce lede un concetto di lealtà è piuttosto oggettivo...poi possiamo vedere perché e come mai....
> ma tirare fuori l'inconsapevolezza è veramente tirata per i capelli senza ragione



Ma che concetti di lealtà 
patti di fedeltà e qquant'altro abbassiamo 
un po' le difese e buttiamo via un po' 
di maledetto oorgoglio che 
in un affetto sincero non hhanno ragione ddi esistere 
Per me...



Ps
non è che balbetto ma oggi il cell ha deciso ddi scrivere 
come cazzo gli pare e siccome che non ho Virgilio di ccorreggerlo lo lasci
fare ...
combattere con una macchina è inutile...


----------



## Hellseven (18 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Ma chi può dire di conoscersi realmente, Libera? Peraltro credo che c'è tutta una parte di noi ben celata ma ben capace di influire sul nostro modus operandi anche inconsciamente, la quale viene fuori soltanto in situazioni di eccezionale stress e che magari è del tutto diversa dalla parte di noi stessi che invece consociamo meglio e dominiamo.





farfalla ha detto:


> *Credo che avrei potuto giurarlo. E soprattutto ricordo benissimo i miei giudizi lapidari su chi tradiva.*
> Ricordo una discussione con una collega che mi aveva confidato un suo tradimento in atto, un tradimento sofferto fatto di sentimenti. E io pur restandole vicina l'avevo criticata aspramente non capendola, non sforzandomi di vedere oltre le mie certezze.
> Un anno dopo c'eravamo perse di vista. La sua storia finita. E io ho tradito. Le scrissi una lettera in cui mi scusai per non aver provato a capire.............


Ti capisco benissimo. ma l'essere umano è un pò così: finché non capita a lui o a lei si sente immune da tutto ....


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> *Ma chi può dire di conoscersi realmente*, Libera? Peraltro credo che c'è tutta una parte di noi ben celata ma ben capace di influire sul nostro modus operandi anche inconsciamente, l*a quale viene fuori soltanto in situazioni di eccezionale stress *e che magari è del tutto diversa dalla parte di noi stessi che invece consociamo meglio e dominiamo.


come l'incredibile hulk


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> che l'onestà è un modo di vivere, non un po' sì e un po' no


dipende. Io non ruberei nemmeno 5 lire fuori corso a persone o amici. Una truffa a una multinazionale o una rapina in banca sì. Evito perché la galera non fa bene alla mia pelle. 
L'onestà, la verità...boh. Dipende. Io in genere proprio non mento, mi dà fastidio farlo (ma non perché immorale, eh). Ma se qualcuno mi incalza con domande e domande su qualcosa che proprio non voglio dire, invento con brio, basta che stia zitto. E non mi sento in colpa, nel modo più assoluto. Sono una persona di m*? 

Sono e voglio essere una persona non violenta. Infatti, non picchio umani e non mangio animali.

Ai posteri...


----------



## lunaiena (18 Febbraio 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> male? quale male?



Nessuno
non farci caso tu sei altruista
ricordatelo sempre...


----------



## massinfedele (18 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> dipende. Io non ruberei nemmeno 5 lire fuori corso a persone o amici. Una truffa a una multinazionale o una rapina in banca sì. Evito perché la galera non fa bene alla mia pelle.
> L'onestà, la verità...boh. Dipende. Io in genere proprio non mento, mi dà fastidio farlo (ma non perché immorale, eh). Ma se qualcuno mi incalza con domande e domande su qualcosa che proprio non voglio dire, invento con brio, basta che stia zitto. E non mi sento in colpa, nel modo più assoluto. Sono una persona di m*?
> 
> Sono e voglio essere una persona non violenta. Infatti, non picchio umani e non mangio animali.
> ...


eh no! o sei onesta o non lo sei, scegli


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> *Ma che concetti di lealtà
> patti di fedeltà e qquant'altro abbassiamo
> un po' le difese e buttiamo via un po'
> di maledetto oorgoglio che
> ...


non capisco molto il discorso ma ne prendo atto


----------



## massinfedele (18 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Nessuno
> non farci caso tu sei altruista
> ricordatelo sempre...


lo vedi che tu mi capisci?
fancy a fuck?


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Febbraio 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> eh no! o sei onesta o non lo sei, scegli


ah, giusto. Hm...quanto tempo ho?


----------



## free (18 Febbraio 2013)

L7 ha detto:


> Ma chi può dire di conoscersi realmente, Libera? Peraltro credo che c'è tutta una parte di noi ben celata ma ben capace di influire sul nostro modus operandi anche inconsciamente, la quale viene fuori soltanto in situazioni di eccezionale stress e che magari è del tutto diversa dalla parte di noi stessi che invece consociamo meglio e dominiamo.





farfalla ha detto:


> Credo che avrei potuto giurarlo. E soprattutto ricordo benissimo i miei giudizi lapidari su chi tradiva.
> Ricordo una discussione con una collega che mi aveva confidato un suo tradimento in atto, un tradimento sofferto fatto di sentimenti. E io pur restandole vicina l'avevo criticata aspramente non capendola, non sforzandomi di vedere oltre le mie certezze.
> Un anno dopo c'eravamo perse di vista. La sua storia finita. E io ho tradito. Le scrissi una lettera in cui mi scusai per non aver provato a capire.............


allora proviamo a girare la questione:
come descrivereste una persona che conoscete bene?
provate e vedrete che gli aggettivi vengono fuori, anche alcuni che ho usato io
e vengono fuori perchè avete "valutato" nel tempo il modo in cui quella persona si comporta


----------



## massinfedele (18 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ah, giusto. Hm...quanto tempo ho?


ne basta poco. Hai mai tradito? si= disonesta in tutto; no= onesta in tutto, e via cosi'


----------



## Lui (18 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Free io sono una persona, a detta degli altri, generosa onesta, un'amica fidata, una con la quale si può parlare di tutto fidandosi ciecamente, mi nego un sacco di cose e prima di me metto quasi sempre gli altri, gli amici o le persone a cui sono più legata.
> E senza peccare di modesta so che hanno ragione.
> Non tradirei mai la fiducia di un amico e sono sempre disponibile verso qualcuno a cui voglio bene
> Eppure..................ho tradito.



sono due tradimenti diversi.


----------



## massinfedele (18 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> allora proviamo a girare la questione:
> come descrivereste una persona che conoscete bene?
> provate e vedrete che gli aggettivi vengono fuori, anche alcuni che ho usato io
> e vengono fuori perchè avete "valutato" nel tempo il modo in cui quella persona si comporta


lo chiediamo anche a mia moglie o alla moglie di lothar?


----------



## free (18 Febbraio 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> benedette belle verità assolute scritte sul marmo, Chissà se quando mentirai (perché anche tu menti, eh) se ti riascolterai



al limite incise sul marmo:mrgreen:
perchè se ci scrivi sopra e ci passi la mano, va via
invece per te cos'è l'onestà?


----------



## lunaiena (18 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> allora proviamo a girare la questione:
> come descrivereste una persona che conoscete bene?
> provate e vedrete che gli aggettivi vengono fuori, anche alcuni che ho usato io
> e vengono fuori perchè avete "valutato" nel tempo il modo in cui quella persona si comporta


Ho smesso di dare aggettivi a persone che conosco bbene anche 
di intercedere per loro ...
dall'ultima volta che ho referenziato 
un'amica che pensavo di conoscere benissimo da anni
ancora un po' e mi chiedono i danni...


----------



## Simy (18 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> allora proviamo a girare la questione:
> come descrivereste una persona che conoscete bene?
> provate e vedrete che gli aggettivi vengono fuori, anche alcuni che ho usato io
> e vengono fuori perchè avete "valutato" nel tempo il modo in cui quella persona si comporta



però secondo me non può essere un discorso assoluto... più che la parola "sempre" io ho imparato ad usare il "mai dire mai"


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2013)

infatti nel tuo tradimento è valsa la pena di cercare di capire 





farfalla ha detto:


> Credo che avrei potuto giurarlo. E soprattutto ricordo benissimo i miei giudizi lapidari su chi tradiva.
> Ricordo una discussione con una collega che mi aveva confidato un suo tradimento in atto, un tradimento sofferto fatto di sentimenti. E io pur restandole vicina l'avevo criticata aspramente non capendola, non sforzandomi di vedere oltre le mie certezze.
> Un anno dopo c'eravamo perse di vista. La sua storia finita. E io ho tradito. Le scrissi una lettera in cui mi scusai per non aver provato a capire.............


----------



## lunaiena (18 Febbraio 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> lo vedi che tu mi capisci?
> *fancy a fuck?*


è una parolaccia?:mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (18 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> al limite incise sul marmo:mrgreen:
> perchè se ci scrivi sopra e ci passi la mano, va via
> invece per te cos'è l'onestà?


per me l'onestà è quel che probabilmente è per te, ma per me onestà e disonestà coabitano in ogni individuo

ps: ormai ce se scrive sur marmo, cor pennarellone indelebbbile


----------



## massinfedele (18 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> è una parolaccia?:mrgreen:


dipende dai punti di vista


----------



## Lui (18 Febbraio 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> eh no! o sei onesta o non lo sei, scegli


10 e lode.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> allora proviamo a girare la questione:
> come descrivereste una persona che conoscete bene?
> provate e vedrete che gli aggettivi vengono fuori, anche alcuni che ho usato io
> *e vengono fuori perchè avete "valutato" nel tempo il modo in cui quella persona si comporta*


Io non credo solo perchè ho tradito di poter essere una persona di cui non fidarsi. Mio marito può non fidarsi di me perchè a lui, e solo con lui, mi sono dimostrata non degna di fiducia.
Non ho smesso di essere la persona che ero prima di tradire, le mie qualità restano intatte, cambiano nei confronti di mio marito.
Non accetto che perchè ho tradito la fiducia di mio marito qualcuno possa dire che non sono una persona di cui ci si possa fidare.


----------



## massinfedele (18 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> 10 e lode.


vero? questo fatto dell'onestà ad orologeri è intollerabile, o si scrive intolerabbile?


----------



## free (18 Febbraio 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> lo chiediamo anche a mia moglie o alla moglie di lothar?



no, al limite chiediamolo a un tuo caro amico o parente
e se la smetti di fare il pirla, denghiù


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> 10 e lode.


all'ironia di massi? Già data la lode :mrgreen:


----------



## massinfedele (18 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non credo solo perchè ho tradito di poter essere una persona di cui non fidarsi. Mio marito può non fidarsi di me perchè a lui, e solo con lui, mi sono dimostrata non degna di fiducia.
> Non ho smesso di essere la persona che ero prima di tradire, le mie qualità restano intatte, cambiano nei confronti di mio marito.
> Non accetto che perchè ho tradito la fiducia di mio marito qualcuno possa dire che non sono una persona di cui ci si possa fidare.


eh no! troppo facile cara la mia farfalla. hai tradito e quindi sei disonesta, d-i-s-o-n-e-s-t-a e senza appello. Ah, dimenticavo, non ami tuo marito


----------



## massinfedele (18 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> no, al limite chiediamolo a un tuo caro amico o parente
> e se la smetti di fare il pirla, denghiù


eh, ma le nostre mogli e mariti non dovrebbero conoscerci bene? ah, giusto, siccome li tradiamo non vale


----------



## massinfedele (18 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> all'ironia di massi? Già data la lode :mrgreen:


non è ironia, si dice "fare il pirla"


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> eh no! troppo facile cara la mia farfalla. hai tradito e quindi sei disonesta, d-i-s-o-n-e-s-t-a e senza appello. Ah, dimenticavo, non ami tuo marito


sarà ironia ma mi sembri una lagna immane


----------



## massinfedele (18 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sarà ironia ma mi sembri una lagna immane


nessuno ti ha interpellato (cit, minerva)


----------



## massinfedele (18 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sarà ironia ma mi sembri una lagna immane


aggiungo, lagna detto da te, davvero non si può sentire


----------



## free (18 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non credo solo perchè ho tradito di poter essere una persona di cui non fidarsi. Mio marito può non fidarsi di me perchè a lui, e solo con lui, mi sono dimostrata non degna di fiducia.
> Non ho smesso di essere la persona che ero prima di tradire, le mie qualità restano intatte, cambiano nei confronti di mio marito.
> Non accetto che perchè ho tradito la fiducia di mio marito qualcuno possa dire che non sono una persona di cui ci si possa fidare.


guarda che mica ce l'ho con te! parlavo in generale, del fatto che dal comportamento delle persone una idea su come sono ce la facciamo, secondo me
ma se vuoi riferirti alla tua storia, credo che tuo marito si fidi di te perchè non sa; se lo venisse a sapere, anche lui probabilmente ti valuterebbe nel complesso, considerando appunto tutta la vostra vita insieme
non so se mi sono spiegata


----------



## free (18 Febbraio 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> eh, ma le nostre mogli e mariti non dovrebbero conoscerci bene? ah, giusto, siccome li tradiamo non vale



dovrebbero, ma una parte della vostra vita la tenete nascosta
ergo, sono faziosi:singleeye:


----------



## massinfedele (18 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> dovrebbero, ma una parte della vostra vita la tenete nascosta
> ergo, sono faziosi:singleeye:


e siccome la parte che non conoscono prevale su tutto il resto, allora quel che sanno non vale una cippa, vero?


----------



## free (18 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> dipende. Io non ruberei nemmeno 5 lire fuori corso a persone o amici. Una truffa a una multinazionale o una rapina in banca sì. Evito perché la galera non fa bene alla mia pelle.
> L'onestà, la verità...boh. Dipende. Io in genere proprio non mento, mi dà fastidio farlo (ma non perché immorale, eh). Ma se qualcuno mi incalza con domande e domande su qualcosa che proprio non voglio dire, invento con brio, basta che stia zitto. E non mi sento in colpa, nel modo più assoluto. Sono una persona di m*?
> 
> Sono e voglio essere una persona non violenta. Infatti, non picchio umani e non mangio animali.
> ...



la rapina non mi va perchè prevede l'uso della violenza, ma una bella truffa alle banche, che sono degli strozzini legalizzati, mica è da disonesti


----------



## massinfedele (18 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> dovrebbero, ma una parte della vostra vita la tenete nascosta
> ergo, sono faziosi:singleeye:


il punto è assai semplice. Tu, ad altri con te, sembrate suggerire che non ci può essere una persona onesta che tradisce, una persona che ama che tradisce, una persona leale che tradisce. Ma, secondo me, il mondo è molto più variegato di come lo dipingete


----------



## devastata (18 Febbraio 2013)

In effetti, quando si è capaci di mentire tanto e tanto a lungo, come possiamo dire di conoscerla davvero una persona?

Leggendo attentamente il forum, anche le storie più vecchie, ho visto che nove volte su dieci perdonano quelli che 'prima' hanno tradito.


----------



## free (18 Febbraio 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> e siccome la parte che non conoscono prevale su tutto il resto, allora quel che sanno non vale una cippa, vero?



no, affatto
non prevale per il semplice motivo, se tu avessi seguito le cazzat...ehm, il ragionamento che ho scritto, che mi riferivo al comportamento in generale, ed in ogni campo


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> guarda che mica ce l'ho con te! parlavo in generale, del fatto che dal comportamento delle persone una idea su come sono ce la facciamo, secondo me
> *ma se vuoi riferirti alla tua storia, credo che tuo marito si fidi di te perchè non sa; se lo venisse a sapere, anche lui probabilmente ti valuterebbe nel complesso, considerando appunto tutta la vostra vita insieme
> *non so se mi sono spiegata



Non pensavo ce l'avessi con me. Anzi mi piace discutere con te.

sul grassetto sono d'accordo. E sicuramente non riuscirebbe a scindere l'aver tradito la sua fiducia con il resto di me. Quindi diventereei automaticamente una grandissima stronza per lui.
Quello che mi preme è il non essere considerata una grandissima stronza da chi nulla c'entra con il mio tradimento.


----------



## massinfedele (18 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> In effetti, quando si è capaci di mentire tanto e tanto a lungo, come possiamo dire di conoscerla davvero una persona?
> 
> Leggendo attentamente il forum, anche le storie più vecchie, ho visto che nove volte su dieci perdonano quelli che 'prima' hanno tradito.


ma le menzogne riguardano un singolo aspetto della vita, quello della fedeltà sessuale. La vita è fatta da mille altre cose, relativamente alle quali i comportamenti possono essere e sono diversi. Giudicare una persona sulla base della sua fedeltà sessuale è limitativo, non trovi?

Io non parlo del marito/moglie tradito, loro possono anche incazzarsi e non perdonare. Ma noi, dall'esterno, come possiamo giudicare solo su questo?


----------



## massinfedele (18 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> no, affatto
> non prevale per il semplice motivo, se tu avessi seguito le cazzat...ehm, il ragionamento che ho scritto, che mi riferivo al comportamento in generale, ed in ogni campo


allora ritiro le mie argomentazioni (del cazzo). Io facevo riferimento a coloro i quali dicono:
_"L'argomento era se una persona può tradire e restare amorevole nel rapporto principale. Io penso di no." _


----------



## massinfedele (18 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> però secondo me non può essere un discorso assoluto... più che la parola "sempre" io ho imparato ad usare il "mai dire mai"


esatto, non un discorso assoluto.


----------



## free (18 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non pensavo ce l'avessi con me. Anzi mi piace discutere con te.
> 
> sul grassetto sono d'accordo. E sicuramente non riuscirebbe a scindere l'aver tradito la sua fiducia con il resto di me. Quindi diventereei automaticamente una grandissima stronza per lui.
> Quello che mi preme è il non essere considerata una grandissima stronza da chi nulla c'entra con il mio tradimento.



ecco, ma prova a girare la cosa, come ho scritto prima, anche se ti sembra assurdo:
cosa penseresti di tuo marito, se scoprissi che ti ha tradito?
che è un grandissimo stronzo?
non credo!


----------



## Lui (18 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non pensavo ce l'avessi con me. Anzi mi piace discutere con te.
> 
> sul grassetto sono d'accordo. E sicuramente non riuscirebbe a scindere l'aver tradito la sua fiducia con il resto di me. Quindi diventereei automaticamente una grandissima stronza per lui.
> *Quello che mi preme è il non essere considerata una grandissima stronza da chi nulla c'entra con il mio tradimento.*


questa proprio non la capisco, lui è parte viva nel tuo tradimento, se lui non ci fosse stato tu non avresti tradito.


----------



## Lui (18 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ecco, ma prova a girare la cosa, come ho scritto prima, anche se ti sembra assurdo:
> cosa penseresti di tuo marito, se scoprissi che ti ha tradito?
> che è un grandissimo stronzo?
> non credo!


forse non lo penserebbe oggi, perchè lei ha già dato, ma se lei non avesse osato, lo penserebbe eccome.


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ecco, ma prova a girare la cosa, come ho scritto prima, anche se ti sembra assurdo:
> cosa penseresti di tuo marito, se scoprissi che ti ha tradito?
> che è un grandissimo stronzo?
> non credo!



Penserei che ho sbagliato a fidarmi di lui
*Penserei al perchè mi ha tradito, a dove posso aver sbagliato, a cosa cercava che io non sono stata capace di dare*. 
Non cambierei l'opinione sull'uomo, sul padre, sul suo essere un uomo onesto.



Il grassetto lo penserei ora che ho tradito, ora che sono stata dall'altra parte. Se non avessi tradito, per onestà, non credo mi sarei messa in gioco.


----------



## stellina (18 Febbraio 2013)

ma questa proprietà transitiva per cui se uno fa le corna allora è una persona di cui non fidarsi???!!!
allora esempio a me caro.
una donna è stata picchiata, maltrattata dal marito per un bel po' di tempo ma ne è uscita (segnata) da sola. il marito è assente perchè troppo impegnato a vivere la sua vita. amante o non amante poco importa lui è assente in famiglia e quando c'è si comporta male con la moglie. lei sta male ma tiene duro per i suoi motivi (comprensibili o meno sono i suoi valori) e poi un giorno incontra un altro, che la fare stare bene, la fa sorridere, un po' di tenerezza... tradisce il marito ma resta in famiglia per i suoi valori, per i figli. un raggio di sole le ha illuminato la vita...
ora ditemi chi è il mostro?


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se una persona è sempre uguale ha una psicosi. Intendevo essere sempre presente a se stessa. Può essere che sia un problema mio. Io sono sempre me stessa (cambiando umore e comportamenti) emotivamente e se sono coinvolta da una persona non sono in grado di coinvolgermi con un'altra. Se invece non sono coinvolta o ne sono solo moderatamente posso avere plurirapporti come nelle conoscenze e nell'amicizia. Nel rapporto d'amore no. Non intendo rapporto sessuale, intendo amore coinvolgente. Sarò a-normale io.


Ho capito. Ma quella che descrivi è una situazione "normale" di affetti, e va bene. Io invece parlavo proprio della sfera lavorativa vs vita privata.


----------



## massinfedele (18 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Penserei che ho sbagliato a fidarmi di lui
> *Penserei al perchè mi ha tradito, a dove posso aver sbagliato, a cosa cercava che io non sono stata capace di dare*.
> Non cambierei l'opinione sull'uomo, sul padre, sul suo essere un uomo onesto.
> 
> ...


scusa, mi spiace sia stato io, ma ti ho verdizzato


----------



## lunaiena (18 Febbraio 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> e siccome la parte che non conoscono prevale su tutto il resto, allora quel che sanno non vale una cippa, vero?



Complimenti per la pscicologia inversa...


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> questa proprio non la capisco, lui è parte viva nel tuo tradimento, se lui non ci fosse stato tu non avresti tradito.


No, non mi sono spiegata forse.
Non accetterei che i miei colleghi, i miei amici, i miei genitori perdessero la stima in me, o cambiassero opinione su di me. Perchè io sono ancora quella persona a cui loro sono legati, anche se ho tradito.

Se per lui, parli della persona con cui ho tradito, io so che opinione ha di me. Nulla può scalfirla


----------



## Nocciola (18 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> forse non lo penserebbe oggi, perchè lei ha già dato, ma se lei non avesse osato, lo penserebbe eccome.


Mi hai preceduto


----------



## Lui (18 Febbraio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ma questa proprietà transitiva per cui se uno fa le corna allora è una persona di cui non fidarsi???!!!
> allora esempio a me caro.
> una donna è stata picchiata, maltrattata dal marito per un bel po' di tempo ma ne è uscita (segnata) da sola. il marito è assente perchè troppo impegnato a vivere la sua vita. amante o non amante poco importa lui è assente in famiglia e quando c'è si comporta male con la moglie. lei sta male ma tiene duro per i suoi motivi (comprensibili o meno sono i suoi valori) e poi un giorno incontra un altro, che la fare stare bene, la fa sorridere, un po' di tenerezza... tradisce il marito ma resta in famiglia per i suoi valori, per i figli. un raggio di sole le ha illuminato la vita...
> ora ditemi chi è il mostro?


è una situazione limite. non puoi portarla ad esempio.


----------



## devastata (18 Febbraio 2013)

Potendo scegliere e con il senno del poi, escluderei dalla mia vita chiunque e per qualunque motivo lo faccia, sia capace di mentire e negare tanto e tanto a lungo, e ancora di più chi  per convenienza continua a farlo.

Ovvio che chi mente al proprio compagno di vita  ha un tornaconto personale, il solo fatto però di essere capace di tanto, lo scredita comunque ai miei occhi e spero di non far mai parte di quella categoria.

Non parliamo di quelli che predicano la fedeltà in famiglia e in società e poi hanno l'amante, almeno questa mio marito se l'è risparmiata non essendosi mai espresso al riguardo.


----------



## massinfedele (18 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Complimenti per la pscicologia inversa...


vero? un mostro


----------



## massinfedele (18 Febbraio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Potendo scegliere e con il senno del poi, escluderei dalla mia vita chiunque e per qualunque motivo lo faccia, sia capace di mentire e negare tanto e tanto a lungo, e ancora di più chi  per convenienza continua a farlo.
> 
> Ovvio che chi mente al proprio compagno di vita  ha un tornaconto personale, il solo fatto però di essere capace di tanto, lo scredita comunque ai miei occhi e spero di non far mai parte di quella categoria.
> 
> Non parliamo di quelli che predicano la fedeltà in famiglia e in società e poi hanno l'amante, almeno questa mio marito se l'è risparmiata non essendosi mai espresso al riguardo.


del tutto legittimo


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Febbraio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ma questa proprietà transitiva per cui se uno fa le corna allora è una persona di cui non fidarsi???!!!
> allora esempio a me caro.
> *una donna è stata picchiata, maltrattata dal marito *per un bel po' di tempo ma ne è uscita (segnata) da sola. il marito è assente perchè troppo impegnato a vivere la sua vita. amante o non amante poco importa lui è assente in famiglia e quando c'è si comporta male con la moglie. lei sta male ma tiene duro per i suoi motivi (comprensibili o meno sono i suoi valori) e poi un giorno incontra un altro, che la fare stare bene, la fa sorridere, un po' di tenerezza... tradisce il marito ma resta in famiglia per i suoi valori, per i figli. un raggio di sole le ha illuminato la vita...
> ora ditemi chi è il mostro?


Se ci sono maltrattamenti, credimi, non ci sono ragioni che tengano, neanche i figli. Se questa persona ne è uscita meglio così, ma se, facciamo gli scongiuri, dovesse ricapitarle dovrebbe a) mollarlo e b) denunciarlo immediatamente.


----------



## lunaiena (18 Febbraio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> ma questa proprietà transitiva per cui se uno fa le corna allora è una persona di cui non fidarsi???!!!
> allora esempio a me caro.
> una donna è stata picchiata, maltrattata dal marito per un bel po' di tempo ma ne è uscita (segnata) da sola. il marito è assente perchè troppo impegnato a vivere la sua vita. amante o non amante poco importa lui è assente in famiglia e quando c'è si comporta male con la moglie. lei sta male ma tiene duro per i suoi motivi (comprensibili o meno sono i suoi valori) e poi un giorno incontra un altro, che la fare stare bene, la fa sorridere, un po' di tenerezza... tradisce il marito ma resta in famiglia per i suoi valori, per i figli. un raggio di sole le ha illuminato la vita...
> ora ditemi chi è il mostro?



tu fai degli esempi troppi bizzarri
sallo:mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (18 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> No, non mi sono spiegata forse.
> Non accetterei che i miei colleghi, i miei amici, i miei genitori perdessero la stima in me, o cambiassero opinione su di me. Perchè io sono ancora quella persona a cui loro sono legati, anche se ho tradito.
> 
> Se per lui, parli della persona con cui ho tradito, io so che opinione ha di me. Nulla può scalfirla



parlavo della persona tradita. non mi sono spiegato anch'io. intendevo che se tu non fossi stata sposata non ci sarebbe stato tradimento, quindi tuo marito è parte in causa. 

per il resto siamo d'accordo.




farfalla ha detto:


> Mi hai preceduto


 :mrgreen:


----------



## lunaiena (18 Febbraio 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> vero? un mostro


oddio
puoi fare di meglio...


----------



## massinfedele (18 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> oddio
> puoi fare di meglio...


ma io dicevo in senso estetico, mente parlavo mi sono visto riflesso sul monitor


----------



## stellina (18 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> tu fai degli esempi troppi bizzarri
> sallo:mrgreen:


 lo so ma giuro che esistono situazioni come quella che ho descritto...
beh tanto per tenerti impegnata la testolina e distoglierti un pochino  tu chi pensi che sia il "mostro traditore"?


----------



## Simy (18 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se ci sono maltrattamenti, credimi, non ci sono ragioni che tengano, neanche i figli. Se questa persona ne è uscita meglio così, ma se, facciamo gli scongiuri, dovesse ricapitarle dovrebbe a) mollarlo e b) denunciarlo immediatamente.


:umile:


----------



## lunaiena (18 Febbraio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> lo so ma giuro che esistono situazioni come quella che ho descritto...
> beh tanto per tenerti impegnata la testolina e distoglierti un pochino  tu chi pensi che sia il "mostro traditore"?


non lo so 
sono situazioni talmente brutte 
Che è inverosimile pensare come sua possibile 
starci dentro 
ma esistono lo so 
fossi in lei non mi verrebbe manco in mente di 
ritagliarmi i miei spazi 
non vorrei trovarmi ritagliata io


----------



## lunaiena (18 Febbraio 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma io dicevo in senso estetico, mente parlavo mi sono visto riflesso sul monitor


paura :scared:

però noto con piacere che questo week end ti ha fatto bene...


----------



## massinfedele (18 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> paura :scared:
> 
> però noto con piacere che questo week end ti ha fatto bene...


si, sono stato in clinica e mi hanno fatto un paio di elettroshock


----------



## Lui (18 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> paura :scared:
> 
> però noto con piacere che questo week end ti ha fatto bene...


si, ha cambiato pusher


----------



## massinfedele (18 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> si, ha cambiato pusher


ti dire che spesso fai delle belle battute, se solo fosse vero


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ti dire che spesso fai delle belle battute, se solo fosse vero



Effettivamente poteva risparmiarsela, ti garantisco però che saperlo leggere è molto divertente.

Qualche giorno gli domandai, ma secondo te riescono a percepire il nostro modo di scherzare e giocare sui doppi sensi?

La risposta non la scrivo. :mrgreen:


----------



## Lui (18 Febbraio 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ti dire che spesso fai delle belle battute, se solo fosse vero


bhe, allora è sempre lo stesso che t'ha venduto un pò di roba buona.


----------



## massinfedele (18 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Effettivamente poteva risparmiarsela, ti garantisco però che saperlo leggere è molto divertente.
> 
> Qualche giorno gli domandai, ma secondo te riescono a percepire il nostro modo di scherzare e giocare sui doppi sensi?
> 
> La risposta non la scrivo. :mrgreen:


ma anche io ero ironico


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma anche io ero ironico



:risata::up:


----------



## massinfedele (18 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> bhe, allora è sempre lo stesso che t'ha venduto un pò di roba buona.


applicare le proprie esperienze al prossimo è presunzione, caro il mio scimmione


----------



## Lui (18 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :risata::up:


siete due coglionazzi.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> applicare le proprie esperienze al prossimo è presunzione, caro il mio scimmione



Lo stai massacrando! ed io ridendo come un pazzo.

lui difenditi!! ma che siciliano sei!!! :incazzato:


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> siete due coglionazzi.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::amici::rotfl:


----------



## Lui (18 Febbraio 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> applicare le proprie esperienze al prossimo è presunzione, caro il mio scimmione


no caro, è voler dare ad altri la capacità di ironizzare sulle proprie sventure.


----------



## massinfedele (18 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> no caro, è voler dare ad altri la capacità di gioire selle proprie sventure.


è bello vedere che, pur con tutti i tuoi limiti mentali e, probabilmente, motori, riesci ancora ad esprimerti in qualche modo. bravo, siamo con te.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2013)

Ho letto caro

Ho letto è bello che,


Qua sta per nascere l'ammmmoreeeeee!!


----------



## lunaiena (18 Febbraio 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> si, sono stato in clinica e mi hanno fatto un paio di elettroshock


Pfiu...meno male 
ero già in malafede
pensavo avessi passato il week end a 
fare iniezioni di carne cruda ...


----------



## Hellseven (18 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> come l'incredibile hulk





Minerva ha detto:


> come l'incredibile hulk


Non occorre arrivare a tanto, basta un aggressione verbale ad una  persona cara che ti è accanto oppure apprendere che qualcuno cui tieni  si è ammalato gravemente o che stai per perdere il lavoro unica fonte di  reddito o una qualsiasi delle miriadi di inattese e dolorose  circostanze di cui la vita ci fa dono con una certa frequenza. Ma questo  vale per i comuni mortali: sono certo che se annunciassero la prossima e  certa fine del mondo tu riusciresti sempre e comunque a mantenere il  tuo proverbiale, worldwide known, aplomb .... :smile:


----------



## Lui (18 Febbraio 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> è bello vedere che, pur con tutti i tuoi limiti mentali e, probabilmente, motori, riesci ancora ad esprimerti in qualche modo. bravo, siamo con te.


niente, ancora roba cattiva.


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Pfiu...meno male
> ero già in malafede
> pensavo avessi passato il week end a
> fare iniezioni di carne cruda ...



Se eri siciliana non ti avrei dato il beneficio del dubbio, ma siciliana non lo sei, quindi spiega.:mrgreen: spiega spiega, che è sta storia delle iniezioni di carne cruda?


----------



## lunaiena (18 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se eri siciliana non ti avrei dato il beneficio del dubbio, ma siciliana non lo sei, quindi spiega.:mrgreen: spiega spiega, che è sta storia delle iniezioni di carne cruda?


non sarò siciliana 
ma c'è un solo linguaggio che ci accomuna tutti:mrgreen:
capisci a me...


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non sarò siciliana
> ma c'è un solo linguaggio che ci accomuna tutti:mrgreen:
> capisci a me...



Minchia! allora giusto avevo capito. :rofl:

Anvedi il nostro Highlander!!


----------



## massinfedele (18 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia! allora giusto avevo capito. :rofl:
> 
> Anvedi il nostro Highlander!!


ma stai a credere a lei? è infedele, dunque bugiarda


----------



## Ultimo (18 Febbraio 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> ma stai a credere a lei? è infedele, dunque bugiarda



cu parrò m'arricriò, traduzione? te la cerchi:rotfl:


Naaaah luna non mente mai! solo quando tradisce, a chi però non si sa.

Perdonami lunè era troppo bella per non scriverla. Non me ne voglia chi leggerà e se la sentirà:mrgreen::mrgreen: e per lui questa bella pernacchia:rotfl:


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> [...]
> Non accetterei che i miei colleghi, i miei amici, i miei genitori perdessero la stima in me, o cambiassero opinione su di me. Perchè io sono ancora quella persona a cui loro sono legati, anche se ho tradito.
> [...]


È una reazione che hanno avuto alcune persone nei riguardi del mio forse-compagno, ma anche verso di me.
Lui, perché ai loro occhi è diventato un essere disgustoso da evitare come la peste, come se in qualche modo avesse tradito anche loro.
Io, perché dopo l'allontanamento iniziale ho deciso di aiutarlo, quindi donna con una scarsa autostima, spaventata dall'idea di ricominciare da capo e da commiserare.


----------



## babsi (18 Febbraio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> È una reazione che hanno avuto alcune persone nei riguardi del mio forse-compagno, ma anche verso di me.
> Lui, perché ai loro occhi è diventato un essere disgustoso da evitare come la peste, come se in qualche modo avesse tradito anche loro.
> Io, perché dopo l'allontanamento iniziale ho deciso di aiutarlo, quindi donna con una scarsa autostima, spaventata dall'idea di ricominciare da capo e da commiserare.


è orrendo che la gente anzichè starti vicino in una situazione del genere e non dico sostenerti e darti manforte, ma quantomeno farsi gli affari propri senza criticare né affossare persone che già ne risentono, sia invece capace di fare come ha fatto con voi Mille...
fortuna che te mi sembri una donna forte pur nella sua fragilità


----------



## stellina (18 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> è orrendo che la gente anzichè starti vicino in una situazione del genere e non dico sostenerti e darti manforte, ma quantomeno farsi gli affari propri senza criticare né affossare persone che già ne risentono, sia invece capace di fare come ha fatto con voi Mille...
> fortuna che te mi sembri una donna forte pur nella sua fragilità


hai ragione babsi. è orrendo ma purtroppo accade molto spesso che la gente ficcanasi e sentenzi nelle vite degli altri per non vedere il vuoto della propria.


----------



## Steven (18 Febbraio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> È una reazione che hanno avuto alcune persone nei riguardi del mio forse-compagno, ma anche verso di me.
> Lui, perché ai loro occhi è diventato un essere disgustoso da evitare come la peste, come se in qualche modo avesse tradito anche loro.
> Io, perché dopo l'allontanamento iniziale ho deciso di aiutarlo, quindi donna con una scarsa autostima, spaventata dall'idea di ricominciare da capo e da commiserare.


UUUUUUUUU Quanti ce ne sono così! Anche le persone che ritenevi amici si schierano...e non fanno altro che mettere i bastoni tra le ruote e metterci dita e braccia in situazioni dove loro non c'entrano una beneamata cippalippa! Maledetti guastatori!


----------



## babsi (18 Febbraio 2013)

stellina ha detto:


> hai ragione babsi. è orrendo ma purtroppo accade molto spesso che la gente ficcanasi e sentenzi nelle vite degli altri per non vedere il vuoto della propria.


ma che uno ne parli è normale.
alla tua amica il compagno inaspettatamente gli mette due corna così, lei lo scopre, esce fuori il finimondo; mi sembra normale che se la cosa viene fuori se ne parli.
il problema è la cattiveria gratuita.
tutti diciamo la nostra, ma quando ci rendiamo conto che la cosa può ferire gli altri, dargli addosso in un momento in cui invece necessiterebbero di un sincero aiuto o quantomeno non di sterili giudizi che lasciano solo il tempo che trovano, ecco il quel caso trovo saggio non far trasparire il nostro disgusto, la faccia scandalizzata, la pena o altro, anche dovessimo realmente provarne, ma un bel sorriso, una pacca sulle spalle, un consiglio sincero.
e un abbraccio, che non fa mai male.


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> è orrendo che la gente anzichè starti vicino in una situazione del genere e non dico sostenerti e darti manforte, ma quantomeno farsi gli affari propri senza criticare né affossare persone che già ne risentono, sia invece capace di fare come ha fatto con voi Mille...
> fortuna che te mi sembri una donna forte pur nella sua fragilità


Grazie 
Abbastanza forte da troncare queste conoscenze, tra avvoltoi pronti a consolarmi e maestri di vita sputasentenze  ho visto di tutto. 
:unhappy:


----------



## babsi (18 Febbraio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Grazie
> Abbastanza forte da troncare queste conoscenze, tra avvoltoi pronti a consolarmi e maestri di vita sputasentenze  ho visto di tutto.
> :unhappy:


immagino...
mi spiace però almeno così ti sei potuta render conto di chi era solo amico di facciata e chi no
pensala così


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Febbraio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> UUUUUUUUU Quanti ce ne sono così! Anche le persone che ritenevi amici si schierano...e non fanno altro che mettere i bastoni tra le ruote e metterci dita e braccia in situazioni dove loro non c'entrano una beneamata cippalippa! Maledetti guastatori!


Ecco, per fortuna le *A*miche e gli *A*mici più vicini mi hanno dato solo tanto affetto e sostegno, se fossero mancati anche loro sarebbe stata davvero brutta.


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> immagino...
> mi spiace però almeno così ti sei potuta render conto di chi era solo amico di facciata e chi no
> pensala così


vero, lo avevo scritto quasi con le stesse parole un infinitilione di post fa. :up:


----------



## Steven (18 Febbraio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Ecco, per fortuna le *A*miche e gli *A*mici più vicini mi hanno dato solo tanto affetto e sostegno, se fossero mancati anche loro sarebbe stata davvero brutta.


Si si anche i miei...sono i suoi che le hanno detto che sono una merda e che la sto tenendo buona solo per una casa....vedano loro se sono felici a sparar bastardate.... io vado a messa che è meglio!

PS: Babsi scusa se ti ho tirata secca coi pm e se sono sempre in ritardo...è che sono impegnato a tirar morsi!


----------



## babsi (18 Febbraio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> Si si anche i miei...sono i suoi che le hanno detto che sono una merda e che la sto tenendo buona solo per una casa....vedano loro se sono felici a sparar bastardate.... io vado a messa che è meglio!
> 
> PS: Babsi scusa se ti ho tirata secca coi pm e se sono sempre in ritardo...è che sono impegnato a tirar morsi!


mm
mi sfugge questa perla polentona..
che vordì????


----------



## Steven (18 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> mm
> mi sfugge questa perla polentona..
> che vordì????


hahahahahahhahaha!!! è come dire ti ho tirato le storie! ti ho rotto le palle!


----------



## babsi (18 Febbraio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> hahahahahahhahaha!!! è come dire ti ho tirato le storie! ti ho rotto le palle!



OOOOK!
Ma figurati anzi ti stavo rispondendo ora


----------



## Steven (18 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> OOOOK!
> Ma figurati anzi ti stavo rispondendo ora


ah ok allora continuiamo la


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'argomento non era la totalità della persona e un giudizio si di essa (negativo) considerandone un solo aspetto.* L'argomento era se una persona può tradire e restare amorevole nel rapporto principale. *Io penso di no. Quando si fanno esempi si fanno sempre esagerati per farsi capire ovvio che è peggio essere uno sterminatore che essere un traditore.



risposta: sì


----------



## lothar57 (18 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'argomento non era la totalità della persona e un giudizio si di essa (negativo) considerandone un solo aspetto. L'argomento era se una persona può tradire e restare amorevole nel rapporto principale. Io penso di no. Quando si fanno esempi si fanno sempre esagerati per farsi capire ovvio che è peggio essere uno sterminatore che essere un traditore.



concordo con Chiara.
A casa non cambia una virgola.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> concordo con Chiara.
> A casa non cambia una virgola.


Beh tu prova a cambiar na virgola
e la dona ti spenna vivo no?

Prova a comunicare a tua moglie
la tua esigenza di fare ciò che vuoi
quando vuoi e con chi vuoi....

e vedi come si mette....vecchio sporcaccion...


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> concordo con Chiara.
> *A casa non cambia una virgola*.


non me ne vanterei.
 comprendo invece il tipo di tradimento che ti turba e ti rende trasparente per chi ti ama;  un' esperienza che può capitare e che puoi cercare di comprendere per poi andare avanti.
ma se mi  tradisci rimanendo indifferente alla cosa, senza che un dubbio su quello che ne posso pensare e soffrire, alla scoperta...non c'è più niente da fare per me.nessun rimedio


----------



## lothar57 (18 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh tu prova a cambiar na virgola
> e la dona ti spenna vivo no?
> 
> Prova a comunicare a tua moglie
> ...


be'lei dice che negli ultimi anni sono cambiato...e forse e'vero...ma gabbarla e'difficile..per sbaglio pausa assieme..be'alle 14 scappo via..e non mi fa'''perche'vai via 15 prima???''.sapesse dove andavo......

a proposito la fagiana di oggi pom stupita dei controlli che mi fa la digos a casa..lei dice''marito mai chiesto dove vado la sera''......poi infatti e'super cornelio..no????


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non me ne vanterei.
> comprendo invece il tipo di tradimento che ti turba e ti rende trasparente per chi ti ama;  un' esperienza che può capitare e che puoi cercare di comprendere per poi andare avanti.
> ma se mi  tradisci rimanendo indifferente alla cosa, senza che un dubbio su quello che ne posso pensare e soffrire, alla scoperta...non c'è più niente da fare per me.nessun rimedio


Ma hai letto?
C'è L7 che vuole sapere come mai sei in questo sito...
Non vorrai essere scortese
voglio sperare no?


----------



## babsi (18 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> be'lei dice che negli ultimi anni sono cambiato...e forse e'vero...ma gabbarla e'difficile..per sbaglio pausa assieme..be'alle 14 scappo via..e non mi fa'''perche'vai via 15 prima???''.sapesse dove andavo......
> 
> a proposito la fagiana di oggi pom stupita dei controlli che mi fa la digos a casa..lei dice''marito mai chiesto dove vado la sera''......poi infatti e'super cornelio..no????



Lothar....a volte sembri un robottino quando parli madò...:carneval:
scusa l'OT....


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2013)

perché no?
ti pare che sia una simpaticona di solito?





contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma hai letto?
> C'è L7 che vuole sapere come mai sei in questo sito...
> *Non vorrai essere scortese*
> voglio sperare no?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché no?
> ti pare che sia una simpaticona di solito?


Non so
Ma una che se la tira
invano....

E che predica
cose in cui oramai
non ci crede più

ma ha bisogno che sia così
perchè fuori del suo guscio

il mondo è cattivo
minaccioso
e infestato di batteri....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non so
> Ma una che se la tira
> invano....
> 
> ...


hai ragione, conte!
infatti, non sopporto che mi si avvicini a meno  un metro di distanza


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Febbraio 2013)

mi premeva dire a spider e al conte che io non mi comporto da brava moglie per brillare agli occhi del paesello

quando mio marito si comporta male con me ( e lo fa, e l'ha fatto anche senza tradirmi sessualmente, tanto per tornare in topic) glielo faccio altro che notare e sono tutt'altro che amorevole

ho ben capito che a fronte della scoperta di un tradimento ogni comportamento amorevole del traditore nei cfrt del tradito in un primo momento verrebbe rivalutato come falso, e farebbe parte della legittima rabbia, come no

ma pensare che si sia trattato di comportamenti effettivamente FALSI E PIANIFICATI è interpretazionequantomeno parziale


----------



## lothar57 (18 Febbraio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Lothar....a volte sembri un robottino quando parli madò...:carneval:
> scusa l'OT....



no amica...se mi dci che sono freddo e calcolatore,,grazie dl pensiero.ma il resto assolutamante no.


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai ragione, conte!
> infatti, non sopporto che mi si avvicini a meno  un metro di distanza


Ma già che ci sono
di DOL sei rimasta solo tu?


----------



## babsi (18 Febbraio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no amica...se mi dci che sono freddo e calcolatore,,grazie dl pensiero.ma il resto assolutamante no.


io parlavo del modo di scrivere, o meglio, di riportare i discorsi! :carneval:
avrai scritto veloce ma mi ha fatto sorridere come erano scritti i dialoghi :up:


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2013)

mai stata in dol , io arrivo da metropolis





contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma già che ci sono
> di DOL sei rimasta solo tu?


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi premeva dire a spider e al conte che io non mi comporto da brava moglie per brillare agli occhi del paesello
> 
> quando mio marito si comporta male con me ( e lo fa, e l'ha fatto anche senza tradirmi sessualmente, tanto per tornare in topic) glielo faccio altro che notare e sono tutt'altro che amorevole
> 
> ...


Beh
Il mondo come volontà e rappresentazione no?
Sai meglio di me che la verità delle cose 
non è sempre come appare

Ma che riuscire a farla apparire diferente
a chi si ostina a vederla sempre e solo a suo modo
è fatica sprecata

laonde per cui
tollero che ognuno la veda a modo proprio no?

Ma il tradimento apre uno squarcio
sul non detto
sul non visto
sul non neppure mai immaginato...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh
> Il mondo come volontà e rappresentazione no?
> Sai meglio di me che la verità delle cose
> non è sempre come appare
> ...



e meglio

a qualcuno serve


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> mi premeva dire a spider e al conte che io non mi comporto da brava moglie per brillare agli occhi del paesello
> 
> quando mio marito si comporta male con me ( e lo fa, e l'ha fatto anche senza tradirmi sessualmente, tanto per tornare in topic) glielo faccio altro che notare e sono tutt'altro che amorevole
> 
> ...


sai cosa penso che succeda?
semplicemente il tradimento ti spiazza e ti porta a mettere in discussione tutto anche retroattivamente ; così che anche i momenti veri ed importanti vengono ad essere intaccati.
non possiamo dire che questo sia colpa di chi abbia tradito ...ma del tradimento sì, ne può essere una causa


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai cosa penso che succeda?
> *semplicemente il tradimento ti spiazza e ti porta a mettere in discussione tutto anche retroattivamente* ; *così che anche i momenti veri ed importanti vengono ad essere intaccati.*
> non possiamo dire che questo sia colpa di chi abbia tradito ...ma del tradimento sì, ne può essere una causa



infatti ci penso molto, a questo tema

ultimamente


----------



## Minerva (18 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> però secondo me non può essere un discorso assoluto... più che la parola "sempre" io ho imparato ad usare il "mai dire mai"


eppure sai che nel tempo mi pareva aver letto post di oscuro ,riguardanti il tradimento, quotati da ...te molto assolutisti?


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai cosa penso che succeda?
> semplicemente il tradimento ti spiazza e ti porta a mettere in discussione tutto anche retroattivamente ; così che anche i momenti veri ed importanti vengono ad essere intaccati.
> non possiamo dire che questo sia colpa di chi abbia tradito ...ma del tradimento sì, ne può essere una causa



a questo io credo. Chi l'ha subito mette in discussione tutto, non potendo sapere cosa è vero e cosa no.


----------



## Annuccia (18 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> a questo io credo. Chi l'ha subito mette in discussione tutto, non potendo sapere cosa è vero e cosa no.


ancora sento il rumore dei miei passi davanti a quel bivio...
ti trovi li all'improvviso..a fare una scelta non tua senza nemmeno aver avuto il tempo legittimo per prenderla...
il tempo per riflettere..perchè ti spinge all'improvviso...
e poi il vuoto..
ti frantumi in tante piccole parti..ogni parte dice una cosa diversa giusto per confonderti ancora di più...
è passato un anno e adesso tutto tace, non sento più il rumore di quel passi, non sento più l'aria fredda che mi attraversa..mi sono ricomposta..ma...la ricordo ancora purtroppo.quello si.
e so benissimo che la ricorderò sempre...ma porto pazienza perchè nessuna esperienza negativa viene completamente rimossa dalla mente, sta li, senza dare fastidio, ma sta li.

(piccolo sfogo passeggero)


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Free io sono una persona, a detta degli altri, generosa onesta, un'amica fidata, una con la quale si può parlare di tutto fidandosi ciecamente, mi nego un sacco di cose e prima di me metto quasi sempre gli altri, gli amici o le persone a cui sono più legata.
> E senza peccare di modesta so che hanno ragione.
> Non tradirei mai la fiducia di un amico e sono sempre disponibile verso qualcuno a cui voglio bene
> Eppure..................ho tradito.


Io (parlo per me) non dicevo questo. Dicevo che io sono un'unità (e pure gli altri) nella molteplicità delle relazioni e delle situazioni ma sono un'unicità. Se così non fosse sarei un caso psichiatrico. E se stai avendo una relazione emotivamente coinvolgente, rilevante hai questo coinvolgimento e che inevitabilmente ti porta a essere in quella relazione anche quando sei fisicamente con l'altra persone e viceversa. Questo porta a tradire anche sotto l'aspetto relazionale chi tradisci. Infatti il mio primo post, contestato, diceva "quando hai in testa di telefonare all'amante a quello pensi" (più o meno non son tornata indietro a leggerlo). Non ho mai detto che chi tradisce è una bestia (senza offesa per le bestie) in tutti i suoi aspetti.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non credo solo perchè ho tradito di poter essere una persona di cui non fidarsi. Mio marito può non fidarsi di me perchè a lui, e solo con lui, mi sono dimostrata non degna di fiducia.
> Non ho smesso di essere la persona che ero prima di tradire, le mie qualità restano intatte, cambiano nei confronti di mio marito.
> Non accetto che perchè ho tradito la fiducia di mio marito qualcuno possa dire che non sono una persona di cui ci si possa fidare.


Occhio: mai dire mai.


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ancora sento il rumore dei miei passi davanti a quel bivio...
> ti trovi li all'improvviso..a fare una scelta non tua senza nemmeno aver avuto il tempo legittimo per prenderla...
> il tempo per riflettere..perchè ti spinge all'improvviso...
> e poi il vuoto..
> ...


anche io ricordo, ed era più di un solo tradimento, è stato il crollare di tutto. Ricordo il fragore e poi il silenzio assurdo. Non credo lo dimenticherò mai. 
:abbraccio:


----------



## massinfedele (18 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> a questo io credo. Chi l'ha subito mette in discussione tutto, non potendo sapere cosa è vero e cosa no.


assolutamente d'accordo. La persona che è stata tradita (chi più chi meno) tenderà a mettere in discussione la veridicità del traditore tutto, perché una parte importante delle verità cui essa credeva vengono meno.

Ma ciò non toglie che la posizione del tradito è, per definizione, parziale. Ben altra cosa è concludere, dall'esterno, che chi tradisce non possa amare o essere onesto per il resto.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ho capito. Ma quella che descrivi è una situazione "normale" di affetti, e va bene. Io invece parlavo proprio della sfera lavorativa vs vita privata.


Anche nel lavoro (v. l'esempio limite del responsabile di campo di concentramento che considero sdoppiato) si è sempre se stessi. Questo è il motivo per cui negli USA gli scandali sessuali fanno perdere credibilità ai politici. Da noi è altra cosa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Febbraio 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> assolutamente d'accordo. La persona che è stata tradita (chi più chi meno) tenderà a mettere in discussione la veridicità del traditore tutto, perché una parte importante delle verità cui essa credeva vengono meno.
> 
> Ma ciò non toglie che la posizione del tradito è, per definizione, parziale. Ben altra cosa è concludere, dall'esterno, che chi tradisce non possa amare o essere onesto per il resto.


d'accordo. C'è solo da augurarsi di accoppiarsi fra simili in questo. Poi, gli errori ci sono sempre, così i periodi di crisi e così via. Ma che perlomeno che all'inizio i basics siano simili. Altrimenti è un massacro, un dissanguare che no, nessuno si merita.


----------



## massinfedele (18 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche nel lavoro (v. l'esempio limite del responsabile di campo di concentramento che considero sdoppiato) si è sempre se stessi. Questo è il motivo per cui negli USA gli scandali sessuali fanno perdere credibilità ai politici. Da noi è altra cosa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


eppeò anche negli USA il buon clinton ed il suo sigaro l'hanno rieletto.


----------



## massinfedele (18 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> d'accordo. C'è solo da augurarsi di accoppiarsi fra simili in questo. Poi, gli errori ci sono sempre, così i periodi di crisi e così via. Ma che perlomeno che all'inizio i basics siano simili. Altrimenti è un massacro, un dissanguare che no, nessuno si merita.


eh si, ma alle volte shit happens


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Febbraio 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> eh si, ma alle volte shit happens



immagino (e in modo diverso ricordo)


----------



## massinfedele (18 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> immagino (e in modo diverso ricordo)


lasciami aggiungere che secondo me è anche importante il dopo. La persona che ha causato tanto dolore deve fare di tutto per cercare di aiutare, chi questo dolore subisce, in qualsivoglia modo quest'ultima voglia (sparire, esserci, etc).


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2013)

Highlander ha detto:


> eppeò anche negli USA il buon clinton ed il suo sigaro l'hanno rieletto.


Erano rapporti inappropriati non rapporti sessuali :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Probabilmente i competitori erano ancor meno affidabili per gli elettori.


----------



## massinfedele (18 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Erano rapporti inappropriati non rapporti sessuali :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Probabilmente i competitori erano ancor meno affidabili per gli elettori.


giusto, dimenticavo. comunque, io trovo ancora migliori le varie star che una volta beccate a tradire si dichiarano malati di sesso e si vanno a far curare in strutture ad hoc. Cioé, tipo: "mi stai tradendo!!!". "Ma nooo, sono malato. Spendiamo un milioncino in cure e torno".

Ovviamente tali strutture sono piene di malati di sesso, di entrambi i sessi e...party time.


----------



## Annuccia (18 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> anche io ricordo, ed era più di un solo tradimento, è stato il crollare di tutto. Ricordo il fragore e poi il silenzio assurdo. Non credo lo dimenticherò mai.
> :abbraccio:



:ballo:ma poi per fortuna...
come hai detto tu una volta non so in quale post...
arriva un giorno pulito e nuovo da indossare...cme la primavera anche in inverno(le parole precise non le ricordo ma il senso è quello)..
la vita prosegue..e guardi al futuro perchè nel passato ci sei già stato...

:abbraccio::abbraccio::abbraccio::abbraccio:


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :ballo:ma poi per fortuna...
> come hai detto tu una volta non so in quale post...
> arriva un giorno pulito e nuovo da indossare...cme la primavera anche in inverno(le parole precise non le ricordo ma il senso è quello)..
> la vita prosegue..e guardi al futuro perchè nel passato ci sei già stato...
> ...


verde !!!!!(forse un po' troppo autocelebrativo)


----------



## Annuccia (18 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> verde !!!!!(forse un po' troppo autocelebrativo)



verde..autocelebriamoci.....:ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo:questa è la mia preferita...
oggi mi vedo così.....


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> verde !!!!!(forse un po' troppo autocelebrativo)





Annuccia ha detto:


> verde..autocelebriamoci.....:ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo:questa è la mia preferita...
> oggi mi vedo così.....


Mi mettete tanta allegria


----------



## Annuccia (18 Febbraio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> Mi mettete tanta allegria



:ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo:balla anche tu dai....


----------



## AnnaBlume (18 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo:balla anche tu dai....


sì, verdeggia con noi :mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (18 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sì, verdeggia con noi :mrgreen:


infatti la stoffa in mano alla ballerina è verde...non a caso....


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche nel lavoro (v. l'esempio limite del responsabile di campo di concentramento che considero sdoppiato) si è sempre se stessi. Questo è il motivo per cui negli USA gli scandali sessuali fanno perdere credibilità ai politici. Da noi è altra cosa :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Però c'è una cosa che ti devo dire sullo sdoppiamento.
Credimi il codice militare in tempo di guerra è stringato e chiarissimo.
Il milite è sempre libero di scegliere.
Tra obbedire agli ordini e andare al muro.
Può sdoppiarsi tra mettersi lì e sparare
o andare al muro e farsi sparare.

Bisognerebbe che tu avessi fatto il servizio militare per capire.
Credimi sai?

Tra le mie incombenze c'era quella di processare per diserzione i testimoni di geova.
Finivano al carcere militare di Gaeta.
Poi erano liberi.

SI convertivano pì che in in pressia
indossavano la divisa
e andavano a marciare con il plotone.

eheheheheheeheh...

A Gaeta dove stava la tipografia eheheheeheheheh...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> verde..autocelebriamoci.....:ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo:questa è la mia preferita...
> oggi mi vedo così.....


Ma dio ma quanto sei ingrassata eh...
basta mangiare...perdio...


----------



## MillePensieri (18 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> :ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo:balla anche tu dai....


solo un po', è tardi.  

:ballo::ballo::ballo:



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sì, verdeggia con noi :mrgreen:


Ad Annuccia ho dato uno smeraldo da poco, a te ne regalo uno sulla fiducia.


----------



## Simy (19 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> eppure sai che nel tempo mi pareva aver letto post di oscuro ,riguardanti il tradimento, quotati da ...te molto assolutisti?



si faceva un discorso generale..non riferito al tradimento.
si diceva che chi è disonesto lo è sempre e viceversa e quindi dicevo che non si può parlare di alcune cose in senso assoluto....o per lo meno mi sembrava di capire che free di riferisse a questo..o forse ho capito male io il discorso?


----------



## Annuccia (19 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma dio ma quanto sei ingrassata eh...
> basta mangiare...perdio...




dici..io mi vedo così bella...

più tonda...


----------



## Minerva (19 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> si faceva un discorso generale..non riferito al tradimento.
> *si diceva che chi è disonesto lo è sempre e viceversa *e quindi dicevo che non si può parlare di alcune cose in senso assoluto....o per lo meno mi sembrava di capire che free di riferisse a questo..o forse ho capito male io il discorso?


questo personalmente non lo penso proprio .magari è il concetto di lealtà che in alcuni funziona un po' a corrente alternata.
e se non è riferito al tradimento mia mai dire mai non è che lo capisca molto


----------



## Simy (19 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> questo personalmente non lo penso proprio .magari è il concetto di lealtà che in alcuni funziona un po' a corrente alternata.
> e se non è riferito al tradimento mia mai dire mai non è che lo capisca molto


Dipende dalle situazioni, secondo me.


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> si faceva un discorso generale..non riferito al tradimento.
> si diceva che chi è disonesto lo è sempre e viceversa e quindi dicevo che non si può parlare di alcune cose in senso assoluto....o per lo meno mi sembrava di capire che free di riferisse a questo..o forse ho capito male io il discorso?


dicevo che quando conosciamo bene una persona siamo in grado di "descriverla" (non giudicarla, com'è stato detto) perchè appunto ne conosciamo i comportamenti
ergo, se ad es. una persona ci appare come affidabile ed onesta, io personalmente mi meraviglierei se dovessi scoprire che tradisce il partner
è come una nota stonata: avrà le sue ragioni che io non possono (e non devo) conoscere poichè esterna alla coppia, ma la nota stonata rimane, secondo me
tant'è vero, dicevo, che spesso leggiamo che lo stesso traditore dichiara: non avrei mai pensato di tradire...
altro discorso che leggiamo spesso, a proposito degli amanti, quando si dice loro: ma scusa, tu pensi che uno che ha l'amante, se dovesse scegliere te, non ti tradirebbe?? etc. etc. 
tutto qui


----------



## Simy (19 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> dicevo che quando conosciamo bene una persona siamo in grado di "descriverla" (non giudicarla, com'è stato detto) perchè appunto ne conosciamo i comportamenti
> ergo, se ad es. una persona ci appare come affidabile ed onesta, io personalmente mi meraviglierei se dovessi scoprire che tradisce il partner
> è come una nota stonata: avrà le sue ragioni che io non possono (e non devo) conoscere poichè esterna alla coppia, ma la nota stonata rimane, secondo me
> tant'è vero, dicevo, che spesso leggiamo che lo stesso traditore dichiara: non avrei mai pensato di tradire...
> ...



ecco ed in questo ripeto secondo me..mai dire mai.. perchè forse la mano sul fuoco possiamo metterla solo su noi stessi


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco ed in questo ripeto secondo me..mai dire mai.. perchè forse la mano sul fuoco possiamo metterla solo su noi stessi



sì, è vero
però riguardo alcuni è una sorpresa, dalla mia esperienza!
poi è anche vero che io sono un po' distratta, a volte mi dicono: ma come? non ti sei accorta di come si guardano etc. etc:??
no!:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (19 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco ed in questo ripeto secondo me..mai dire mai.. perchè forse la mano sul fuoco possiamo metterla *solo su noi stessi*


nemmeno.
però ho capito il discorso di free sulla nota stonata


----------



## Simy (19 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> nemmeno.
> però ho capito il discorso di free sulla nota stonata


infatti ho scritto forse


----------



## Simy (19 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> sì, è vero
> *però riguardo alcuni è una sorpresa, *dalla mia esperienza!
> poi è anche vero che io sono un po' distratta, a volte mi dicono: ma come? non ti sei accorta di come si guardano etc. etc:??
> no!:mrgreen:



magari non ce lo aspettiamo è vero


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> nemmeno.
> però ho capito il discorso di free sulla nota stonata



se lo dichiara lo stesso traditore che non avrebbe mai pensato di tradire, tipo Farfalla per es., come potrei mai pensarlo io??


----------



## Minerva (19 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> se lo dichiara lo stesso traditore che non avrebbe mai pensato di tradire, tipo Farfalla per es., come potrei mai pensarlo io??


certo...non ti alterare panterina


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo...non ti alterare panterina



non sono alterata
anzi sorridevo all'idea di te che apri un 3d mieloso sul tuo amante e fai venire un colpo a mezzo forum:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (19 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> non sono alterata
> anzi sorridevo all'idea di te che apri un 3d mieloso sul tuo amante e fai venire un colpo a mezzo forum:mrgreen:


il problema è che non trovo un uomo più tosto del mio...non avessi incontrato lui magari un cornino ci stava:mrgreen:


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> il problema è che non trovo un uomo più tosto del mio...non avessi incontrato lui magari un cornino ci stava:mrgreen:



ma col miele o senza?:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> il problema è che non trovo un uomo più tosto del mio...non avessi incontrato lui magari un cornino ci stava:mrgreen:


Tosto in che senso?


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tosto in che senso?



oddio un volontario!
Minervuccia ocio che questo chiacchiera assai!:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (19 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tosto in che senso?


uno che mi da (al quale do) filo da torcereper non annoiarmi mai


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2013)

*free*



free ha detto:


> oddio un volontario!
> Minervuccia ocio che questo chiacchiera assai!:mrgreen:


Oscuro dovrebbe dare l'idea di uno tosto...!O no?:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2013)

*Ah*



Minerva ha detto:


> uno che mi da (al quale do) filo da torcereper non annoiarmi mai


Eccomi,io passo per un rompiballe...!


----------



## Simy (19 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eccomi,io passo per un rompiballe...!


passi?:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (19 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eccomi,io passo per un rompiballe...!


ti candidi come amante?


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eccomi,io passo per un rompiballe...!



perchè, Minerva no?:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2013)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> passi?:mrgreen:


Ok,sto migliorando...!


----------



## oscuro (19 Febbraio 2013)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> ti candidi come amante?


No,come tuo amico assolutamente si.


----------



## Simy (19 Febbraio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ok,sto migliorando...!



molto


----------



## viola di mare (19 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E si
> e tutto sommato è andata ancora bene
> Una persona che ha tradito e mentito
> su molte cose...
> ...


rispondo a questo perchè è quello che è successo a me...
quando mio marito mi ha tradito, la giustificazione è stata che siccome mio padre era appena morto, io ero sempre triste e non lo guardavo con gli stessi occhi con i quali lo guardavo prima, non gli davo le stesse attenzioni perchè troppo presa dal mio dolore... insomma il suo tradimento fisico, morale, del rispetto e tutti gli altri elencati, sono avvenuti per colpa mia... ha dovuto cercare un'altra donna che lo facesse sentire, apprezzato, amato, desiderato...
ora, secondo me, qualsiasi tradimento è una schifezza, come lo metti lo metti, rompe qualcosa, ti porta ad un livello dal quale indietro non si può tornare... se lo scopri, se non lo scopri, se perdoni o lasci perdere...
io dopo che l'ho scoperto ed ho deciso di andarmene, non ho mai rimpianto questa scelta, perchè con lui non ci sarei mai potuta rimanere, niente sarebbe stato come prima, e se lui non fosse andato a letto con un'altra e mi avesse "solo" detto in continuazione che dovevo riprendermi, che mio padre era morto e che tutto questo dolore non lo avrebbe riportato in vita (cosa che per altro oltre a tradirmi fisicamente, ha fatto) lo avrei lasciato comunque...
queste sono le disgrazie della vita e se tuo marito o il tuo compagno, la persona che scegli per la vita, non ti supporta, non ti aiuta allora non lo devi avere vicino...
sarò sbagliata ma la penso così.


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> rispondo a questo perchè è quello che è successo a me...
> quando mio marito mi ha tradito, la giustificazione è stata che siccome mio padre era appena morto, io ero sempre triste e non lo guardavo con gli stessi occhi con i quali lo guardavo prima, non gli davo le stesse attenzioni perchè troppo presa dal mio dolore... insomma il suo tradimento fisico, morale, del rispetto e tutti gli altri elencati, sono avvenuti per colpa mia... ha dovuto cercare un'altra donna che lo facesse sentire, apprezzato, amato, desiderato...
> ora, secondo me, qualsiasi tradimento è una schifezza, come lo metti lo metti, rompe qualcosa, ti porta ad un livello dal quale indietro non si può tornare... se lo scopri, se non lo scopri, se perdoni o lasci perdere...
> io dopo che l'ho scoperto ed ho deciso di andarmene, non ho mai rimpianto questa scelta, perchè con lui non ci sarei mai potuta rimanere, niente sarebbe stato come prima, e se lui non fosse andato a letto con un'altra e mi avesse "solo" detto in continuazione che dovevo riprendermi, che mio padre era morto e che tutto questo dolore non lo avrebbe riportato in vita (cosa che per altro oltre a tradirmi fisicamente, ha fatto) *lo avrei lasciato comunque...
> ...



super quoto soprattutto il neretto.


----------



## Lui (19 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> molto


tu sei di parte.


----------



## viola di mare (19 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> super quoto soprattutto il neretto.



:bacissimo:


----------



## Simy (19 Febbraio 2013)

Lui ha detto:


> tu sei di parte.



io ho "vissuto" il cambiamento...è diverso


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :bacissimo:



verde mio ovviamente


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Febbraio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> rispondo a questo perchè è quello che è successo a me...
> quando mio marito mi ha tradito, la giustificazione è stata che siccome mio padre era appena morto, io ero sempre triste e non lo guardavo con gli stessi occhi con i quali lo guardavo prima, non gli davo le stesse attenzioni perchè troppo presa dal mio dolore... insomma il suo tradimento fisico, morale, del rispetto e tutti gli altri elencati, sono avvenuti per colpa mia... ha dovuto cercare un'altra donna che lo facesse sentire, apprezzato, amato, desiderato...
> ora, secondo me, qualsiasi tradimento è una schifezza, come lo metti lo metti, rompe qualcosa, ti porta ad un livello dal quale indietro non si può tornare... se lo scopri, se non lo scopri, se perdoni o lasci perdere...
> io dopo che l'ho scoperto ed ho deciso di andarmene, non ho mai rimpianto questa scelta, perchè con lui non ci sarei mai potuta rimanere, niente sarebbe stato come prima, e se lui non fosse andato a letto con un'altra e mi avesse "solo" detto in continuazione che dovevo riprendermi, che mio padre era morto e che tutto questo dolore non lo avrebbe riportato in vita (cosa che per altro oltre a tradirmi fisicamente, ha fatto) lo avrei lasciato comunque...
> ...



quotata e approvata anche da me


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti candidi come amante?


Se già stressi a morte quel poveretto che ti ha sposata immagino cosa potresti combinare ad un extra.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Febbraio 2013)

*Chiara e Tebe*

Mi spiegate perchè avete quotato viola di mare.


----------



## Minerva (19 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> perchè, Minerva no?:rotfl:


landesina:
che dici?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi spiegate perchè avete quotato viola di mare.



perchè quello che è successo a lei lo considero l'unico vero e schifoso tradimento

edit: non esserci quando dovresti esserci


----------



## Minerva (19 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perchè quello che è successo a lei lo considero l'unico vero e schifoso tradimento


è uno dei peggiori.né unico , né *vero*


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è uno dei peggiori.né unico , né *vero*


per me è  il peggiore in assoluto, l'unico che non andrebbe perdonato

io l'ho fatto (perdonare) più volte e con più persone, pensa quanto magnanima sono


----------



## Minerva (19 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> per me è  il peggiore in assoluto, l'unico che non andrebbe perdonato
> 
> io l'ho fatto (perdonare) più volte e con più persone, pensa quanto magnanima sono


non lo discuto; opinavo solo sul fatto che fosse l'unico e gli altri non avessero valore


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non lo discuto; opinavo solo sul fatto che fosse l'unico e gli altri non avessero valore


l'unico per me infatti: riscontro giornalmente quanto più valore assumono spesso gli altri


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi spiegate perchè avete quotato viola di mare.



perchè sanno anche i sassi che il tradimento di mattia l'ho accusato in quanto quando avrebbe dovuto essere con me dall'oncologo, dallo psichiatra quando ero fuori di testa per mia madre, varie ed eventuali...lui non c'era.
Questo è il tradimento per me.


perchè questa domanda?
E' da quando sono qui che lo ripeto


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> perchè sanno anche i sassi che il tradimento di mattia l'ho accusato in quanto quando avrebbe dovuto essere con me dall'oncologo, dallo psichiatra quando ero fuori di testa per mia madre, varie ed eventuali...lui non c'era.
> Questo è il tradimento per me.
> 
> 
> ...


Ma il problema è la presenza? Perchè uno potrebbe pure esserci pur stando da tutt'altra parte.


----------



## viola di mare (19 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è uno dei peggiori.né unico , né *vero*




scusa "nè vero" in neretto che significa?
solo perchè sono ancora, dopo due anni, suscettibile sull'argomento e poi perchè è un pò che seguo questo forum, ma ancora non capisco il senso di alcune frasi...


----------



## Ultimo (19 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> perchè quello che è successo a lei lo considero l'unico vero e schifoso tradimento
> 
> edit: non esserci quando dovresti esserci



Sto sorridendo.

Ma capisco, capisco bene quello che hai scritto, è un tuo pensiero dettato da una tua convinzione, il tutto espresso giustamente per quello che probabilmente un tuo vissuto che ti porta a scrivere e quotare viola di mare.

Potrei sollevare una questione, scrivendo la mia,e dando una risposta che riassumerebbe le stesse cose che ho scritto a te, cioè "vissuto convinzioni etc. Il tutto però uguale e contrario. 

Non lo faccio perchè mi sono rotto anche io di scassare con la mia vita scrivendola qua. 

Però se mi permettete, viola di mare non saprà mai quale sarebbe stata la sua vita se avesse continuato a stare con suo marito. Ognuno fa le sue scelte, tutte giuste tutte sbagliate.


----------



## Minerva (19 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> perchè sanno anche i sassi che il tradimento di mattia l'ho accusato in quanto quando avrebbe dovuto essere con me dall'oncologo, dallo psichiatra quando ero fuori di testa per mia madre, varie ed eventuali...lui non c'era.
> Questo è il tradimento per me.


anche di più.per me questo tipo di comportamento più che tradimento mi fa pensare di avere a fianco una persona che non mi è vicino emotivamente , sentimentalmente, praticamente.
quindi il rapporto è nullo


----------



## Minerva (19 Febbraio 2013)

non penso proprio.





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma il problema è la presenza? Perchè uno potrebbe pure esserci pur stando da tutt'altra parte.


----------



## viola di mare (19 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non lo discuto; opinavo solo sul fatto che fosse l'unico e gli altri non avessero valore



ok scusa per prima... ora ho capito.
scusa ancora


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non penso proprio.


Perchè?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma il problema è la presenza? Perchè uno potrebbe pure esserci pur stando da tutt'altra parte.



per me il senso è: mollo il resto per esserci, per essere accanto a te quando me lo chiedi

soprattutto se sai che a fianco a te non c'è una persona lamentona e che ti scasserebbe le palle per ogni minchiata


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> per me il senso è: mollo il resto per esserci, per essere accanto a te quando me lo chiedi
> 
> *soprattutto se sai che a fianco a te non c'è una persona lamentona e che ti scasserebbe le palle per ogni minchiata*


Allora forse, dopotutto, a Tebe tanto male non gli è andata comunque. Anzi.


----------



## Minerva (19 Febbraio 2013)

forse c'è un equivoco di fondo: con una persona che non mi *sente , *che non* sento *partecipe alla mia vita, alle mie emozioni e mostra disinteresse non ci sto.
quindi il problema del tradimento non si pone


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma il problema è la presenza? Perchè uno potrebbe pure esserci pur stando da tutt'altra parte.



sei invornito?
Ma che presenza. 
esserci vuol dire esserci in toto.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> per me il senso è: mollo il resto per esserci, per essere accanto a te quando me lo chiedi
> 
> soprattutto se sai che a fianco a te non c'è una persona lamentona e che ti scasserebbe le palle per ogni minchiata


Quoto e approvo

e questo per me deve valere sempre in qualunque tipo di rapporto che riteniamo importante


----------



## Ultimo (19 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> perchè sanno anche i sassi che il tradimento di mattia l'ho accusato in quanto quando avrebbe dovuto essere con me dall'oncologo, dallo psichiatra quando ero fuori di testa per mia madre, varie ed eventuali...lui non c'era.
> Questo è il tradimento per me.
> 
> 
> ...


Ho risposto a Chiara,se ti interessa, leggimi la.


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche di più.per me questo tipo di comportamento più che tradimento mi fa pensare di avere a fianco una persona che non mi è vicino emotivamente , sentimentalmente, praticamente.
> quindi il rapporto è nullo


Esatto.
In quei mesi era nullo.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> sei invornito?
> Ma che presenza.
> esserci vuol dire esserci in toto.


Appunto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sto sorridendo.
> 
> Ma capisco, capisco bene quello che hai scritto, è un tuo pensiero dettato da una tua convinzione, il tutto espresso giustamente per quello che probabilmente un tuo vissuto che ti porta a scrivere e quotare viola di mare.
> 
> ...


lo so che tu probabilmente ti sei trovato nella situazione contraria


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse c'è un equivoco di fondo: con una persona che non mi *sente , *che non* sento *partecipe alla mia vita, alle mie emozioni e mostra disinteresse non ci sto.
> quindi il problema del tradimento non si pone


Ma uno potrebbe pure esserci, essere partecipe, ascoltarti e quant'altro, E PURE avere un affaire. O non lo ritieni possibile?


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Allora forse, dopotutto, a Tebe tanto male non gli è andata comunque. Anzi.






Che stronzo...:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (19 Febbraio 2013)

ho il cancro e tu hai un'amante?
non esiste cosa più indegna





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Appunto.


----------



## Simy (19 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto e approvo
> 
> e questo per me deve valere sempre in qualunque tipo di rapporto che riteniamo importante


però se una persona nei momenti importanti non c'è come puoi starci insieme?
se mi lasci sola quanto ho bisogno che tu ci sia non può esserci storia


----------



## Ultimo (19 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> lo so che tu probabilmente ti sei trovato nella situazione contraria


Infatti.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho il cancro e tu hai un'amante?
> non esiste cosa più indegna


Ma che c'entra. Per te non esiste cosa più indegna che avere un amante e parlare delle rispettive proli, tanto per dire.


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> forse c'è un equivoco di fondo: con una persona che non mi *sente , *che non* sento *partecipe alla mia vita, alle mie emozioni e mostra disinteresse non ci sto.
> quindi il problema del tradimento non si pone


ma se prima le attenzioni te le dava e la presenza c'era, non è che hai la sfera di cristallo e dici
Fra 10 anni questo si comporterà da merda insensibile, quindi lo mollo adesso.


fosse così facile come scrivi vivremo tutti in sciallanza


----------



## Minerva (19 Febbraio 2013)

ma anche se non hai un'amante e non mi sei vicino, naturalmente


----------



## Minerva (19 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra. Per te non esiste cosa più indegna che avere un amante e parlare delle rispettive proli, tanto per dire.


se lo dici tu che mi conosci bene , certo


----------



## viola di mare (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sto sorridendo.
> 
> Ma capisco, capisco bene quello che hai scritto, è un tuo pensiero dettato da una tua convinzione, il tutto espresso giustamente per quello che probabilmente un tuo vissuto che ti porta a scrivere e quotare viola di mare.
> 
> ...


probabilmente hai ragione, non saprò mai come sarebbe stata la mia vita se fossi rimasta con lui, ma abbiamo un figlio, di 6 anni  per cui con lui anche se sporadicamente devo averci a che fare, e ti assicuro che siccome lui vede il suo bambino una volta al mese si e no(come ho già scritto in precedenza), non c'è presenza continuata nella vita di mio figlio, credo che non avremmo avuto una splendida vita se fossi rimasta con lui... il tradimento fisico lui lo ha fatto a me, il tradimento emotivo in tutte le sue forme, lo ha fatto anche a suo figlio...
questa è la mia storia e credimi ho sofferto veramente tanto... ho visto quello che avevo costruito, il futuro di mio figlio, la nostra casa buttati nel cesso con tanti saluti!!!


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho risposto a Chiara,se ti interessa, leggimi la.



è una risposta che non vuol dire nulla in merito a ciò che abbiamo scritto noi.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se lo dici tu che mi conosci bene , certo


Veramente lo dicesti tu stessa tempo fa.


----------



## Minerva (19 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> è una risposta che non vuol dire nulla in merito a ciò che abbiamo scritto noi.


scusa tebe, cosa ti ha dato la convinzione che valesse la pena ricostruire su queste basi?


----------



## Ultimo (19 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> però se una persona nei momenti importanti non c'è come puoi starci insieme?
> se mi lasci sola quanto ho bisogno che tu ci sia non può esserci storia



Però Simy io non capisco una cosa, viola di mare è sicura che se suo marito non le è stata vicina, la colpa non è anche sua?

E' facile troppo facile in questa maniera, diamo sempre per scontato che le colpe siano degli altri, mai che ci mettiamo in gioco pensando, e se io.......


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ho il cancro e tu hai un'amante?
> non esiste cosa più indegna


Non l'ho vissuta con questo assioma bianco/nero.

E non l'ho nemmeno pensata indegna.

Ma posso capire che da fuori possa apparire così.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> è una risposta che non vuol dire nulla in merito a ciò che abbiamo scritto noi.



in effetti


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in effetti


Strano però.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Febbraio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> probabilmente hai ragione, non saprò mai come sarebbe stata la mia vita se fossi rimasta con lui, ma abbiamo un figlio, di 6 anni  per cui con lui anche se sporadicamente devo averci a che fare, e ti assicuro che siccome lui vede il suo bambino una volta al mese si e no(come ho già scritto in precedenza), non c'è presenza continuata nella vita di mio figlio, credo che non avremmo avuto una splendida vita se fossi rimasta con lui... il tradimento fisico lui lo ha fatto a me, il tradimento emotivo in tutte le sue forme, lo ha fatto anche a suo figlio...
> questa è la mia storia e credimi ho sofferto veramente tanto... ho visto quello che avevo costruito, il futuro di mio figlio, la nostra casa buttati nel cesso con tanti saluti!!!


Aspetta non sto a scrivere o contestarti qualcosa, hai fatto quello che ti sentivi, è la tua vita, hai fatto una scelta, la scelta tua che tutti dobbiamo rispettare, solo mi sono un po stranito dai quote di Chiara e Tebe, volevo dei chiarimenti ed ho domandato.


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma anche se non hai un'amante e non mi sei vicino, naturalmente


certo.
Mattia mi è sempre stato "vicino", tranne in quell'occasione dove prima ci sono stati molti altri problemi e quello è stato l'ultimo della serie.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> è una risposta che non vuol dire nulla in merito a ciò che abbiamo scritto noi.



Hai ragione non vuol dire nulla, Chiara però ha capito, ed ha capito benissimo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Però Simy io non capisco una cosa,* viola di mare è sicura che se suo marito non le è stata vicina, la colpa non è anche sua*?
> 
> E' facile troppo facile in questa maniera, *diamo sempre per scontato che le colpe siano degli altri*, mai che ci mettiamo in gioco pensando, e se io.......



ma che cazzo dici
io parlo a ragion veduta
la vicinanza emotiva l'ho sempre avuta , sempre

e se mio marito ha bisogno di me io ci sono, nelle forme che mi richiede 

il contrario invece, non è sempre vero


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Strano però.


:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai ragione non vuol dire nulla, Chiara però ha capito, ed ha capito benissimo.



sì, ho capito, ma Claudio...

prova per una volta a continuare il discorso nei panni di quelli che l'hanno aperto
poi alla fine puoi comunque non ritrovarti d'accordo, pace e bene


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa tebe, cosa ti ha dato la convinzione che valesse la pena ricostruire su queste basi?


perchè negli anni prima lui c'è stato.
Perchè quando è stato beccato ha confessato subito tutto senza nascondermi nulla soprattutto sul lato amoroso della sua storia.
Era innamorato e non ha rinnegato.
Poteva farlo. Non sapeva che io avevo letto tutto. mail e sms.
Perchè ha dimostrato nei mesi con i fatti che io ero quella che volevo.
Perchè ci siamo re innamorati di nuovo, costruendo insieme.

tanto il cancro è sempre lì e lui adesso c'è.

Io non butto via più di 10 anni di vita insieme per un intoppo che si è rivelato unico ma che ha anche rivelato quanto meglio potevano vivere dopo.


----------



## viola di mare (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Però Simy io non capisco una cosa, viola di mare è sicura che se suo marito non le è stata vicina, la colpa non è anche sua?
> 
> E' facile troppo facile in questa maniera, diamo sempre per scontato che le colpe siano degli altri, mai che ci mettiamo in gioco pensando, e se io.......


io non ho mai detto che la colpa non fosse per nulla mia... certo è che forse io ero troppo presa dal mio dolore, dal dolore della mia famiglia d'origine, ed anche dal suo, quindi probabilmente è vero che non lo guardavo più con l'ardore è la voglia di trombo negli occhi...
scusa oh! allora trovati un'altra e cornificami, almeno uno dei due nel nostro matrimonio sta meglio!!!


----------



## Nocciola (19 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> però se una persona nei momenti importanti non c'è come puoi starci insieme?
> se mi lasci sola quanto ho bisogno che tu ci sia non può esserci storia


Scusa non stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa?


----------



## Minerva (19 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Veramente lo dicesti tu stessa tempo fa.


sarà ma non vedo il nesso. se vuoi ti posso ricordare cosa scrissi sull'opportunità delle adozioni gay ma temo  che non sia fondamentale ai fini della discussione


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> perchè negli anni prima lui c'è stato.
> *Perchè quando è stato beccato ha confessato subito tutto senza nascondermi nulla soprattutto sul lato amoroso della sua storia.
> *Era innamorato e non ha rinnegato.
> *Poteva farlo. *Non sapeva che io avevo letto tutto. mail e sms.
> ...



Mannò che non poteva farlo, è un citrullo. (scusa)


----------



## Ultimo (19 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma che cazzo dici
> io parlo a ragion veduta
> la vicinanza emotiva l'ho sempre avuta , sempre
> 
> ...



Eh? che centri tu con viola di mare? 

E comunque ribadisco sempre il concetto scritto, "pensiamo sempre che siano gli altri sbagliare. Magari scritto così risulta sterile ma....


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Aspetta non sto a scrivere o contestarti qualcosa, hai fatto quello che ti sentivi, è la tua vita, hai fatto una scelta, la scelta tua che tutti dobbiamo rispettare, *solo mi sono un po stranito dai quote di Chiara e Tebe, *volevo dei chiarimenti ed ho domandato.



ti sei stranito perchè non ci leggi.
Chiara ed io abbiamo sempre scritto  di questa cosa del tradimento "del non esserci".
ma proprio sempre.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Febbraio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> io non ho mai detto che la colpa non fosse per nulla mia... certo è che forse io ero *troppo presa dal mio dolore*, dal dolore della mia famiglia d'origine, ed anche dal suo, quindi probabilmente è vero che non lo guardavo più con l'ardore è la voglia di trombo negli occhi...
> scusa oh! allora trovati un'altra e cornificami, almeno uno dei due nel nostro matrimonio sta meglio!!!



ma cosa dici, viola?

tu eri presa e lui doveva starti accanto

anche se avesse avuto la storia già in corso, il suo preciso dovere sarebbe stato dire: scusa, bella, mia moglie ha bisogno di me in questo momento


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai ragione non vuol dire nulla, Chiara però ha capito, ed ha capito benissimo.



mah...


----------



## Annuccia (19 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> per me è il peggiore in assoluto, l'unico che non andrebbe perdonato
> 
> io l'ho fatto (perdonare) più volte e con più persone, pensa quanto magnanima sono


si..
quando mi tradisci con un'altra mi tradisci con il corpo, anche con la mente e con il cuore alle volte
mi ferisci...
ma quando non ci sei perchè non ci puoi o vuoi essere nei mometnti più difficili quando da sola non riesco a camminare  mi tradisci con tutto te stesso...
mi tradisci dentro.
siamo una famiglia..sei la mia famiglia e ci sono momenti in cui si deve essere necessariamente in due 
se non comprendi il perchè
vuol dire che forse

non sei  parte di quel tutto...


nella buona e nella cattiva sorte non è solo una frase scontata da dire quel giorno...
te la dovresti scrivere sul cuore.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sarà ma non vedo il nesso. se vuoi ti posso ricordare cosa scrissi sull'opportunità delle adozioni gay ma temo che non sia fondamentale ai fini della discussione


Il nesso sta nel fatto che tu puoi dire la tua ma, purtroppo, quello che asserisci è viziato da una mancanza di obbiettività di fondo. Per dire, uno potrebbe starti vicino in una situazione di difficoltà e non per questo non avere l'extra. Solo che tu non lo concepisci a prescindere, per te o una cosa o l'altra, e quindi quando ti trovi a ragionarci su vai in confusione spesso e volentieri.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì, ho capito, ma Claudio...
> 
> prova per una volta a continuare il discorso nei panni di quelli che l'hanno aperto
> poi alla fine puoi comunque non ritrovarti d'accordo, pace e bene


Infatti scrissi ora ora a viola di mare che non contestavo la sua scelta etc etc.. volevo soltanto capire meglio i vostri quote.


----------



## Minerva (19 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> perchè negli anni prima lui c'è stato.
> Perchè quando è stato beccato ha confessato subito tutto senza nascondermi nulla soprattutto sul lato amoroso della sua storia.
> Era innamorato e non ha rinnegato.
> Poteva farlo. Non sapeva che io avevo letto tutto. mail e sms.
> ...


e giustamente è la tua vita.
 però sei tu stessa ad affermare , in un contesto dove il tradimento non è grave per te, l'unica ragione per la quale prendere sul serio     è proprio quello che ha fatto lui  .
c'è un po' un controsenso


----------



## Minerva (19 Febbraio 2013)

la stessa tua o di altri





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il nesso sta nel fatto che tu puoi dire la tua ma, purtroppo, quello che asserisci è viziato *da una mancanza di obbiettività di fondo.* Per dire, uno potrebbe starti vicino in una situazione di difficoltà e non per questo non avere l'extra. Solo che tu non lo concepisci a prescindere, per te o una cosa o l'altra, e quindi quando ti trovi a ragionarci su vai in confusione spesso e volentieri.


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Febbraio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> rispondo a questo perchè è quello che è successo a me...
> quando mio marito mi ha tradito, la giustificazione è stata che siccome mio padre era appena morto, io ero sempre triste e non lo guardavo con gli stessi occhi con i quali lo guardavo prima, non gli davo le stesse attenzioni perchè troppo presa dal mio dolore... insomma il suo tradimento fisico, morale, del rispetto e tutti gli altri elencati, sono avvenuti per colpa mia... ha dovuto cercare un'altra donna che lo facesse sentire, apprezzato, amato, desiderato...
> ora, secondo me, qualsiasi tradimento è una schifezza, come lo metti lo metti, rompe qualcosa, ti porta ad un livello dal quale indietro non si può tornare... se lo scopri, se non lo scopri, se perdoni o lasci perdere...
> io dopo che l'ho scoperto ed ho deciso di andarmene, non ho mai rimpianto questa scelta, perchè con lui non ci sarei mai potuta rimanere, niente sarebbe stato come prima, e se lui non fosse andato a letto con un'altra e mi avesse "solo" detto in continuazione che dovevo riprendermi, che mio padre era morto e che tutto questo dolore non lo avrebbe riportato in vita (cosa che per altro oltre a tradirmi fisicamente, ha fatto) lo avrei lasciato comunque...
> ...


quoto e approvo soprattutto per la parte finale


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la stessa tua o di altri



Affatto. Io sono possibilista, tu neghi a prescindere. C'è una bella differenza.


----------



## Minerva (19 Febbraio 2013)

*tebe*

aggiungendo che se quoti la parte finale del discorso di viola confermi quello che mi sto domandando io


----------



## Ultimo (19 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ti sei stranito perchè non ci leggi.
> Chiara ed io abbiamo sempre scritto  di questa cosa del tradimento "del non esserci".
> ma proprio sempre.



Si probabile che non vi abbia mai letto, anche se poco fa Chiara sembrava dire altro, ma non voglio, o perlomeno non vorrei dei battibecchi inconcludenti, non era questo il mio proposito.


----------



## Simy (19 Febbraio 2013)

farfalla ha detto:


> Scusa non stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa?


.... 
io intendo dire che uno che mi sta accanto non c'è quando ne ho bisogno, accanto a me non può esserci a prescindere da un eventuale tradimento...


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e giustamente è la tua vita.
> però sei tu stessa ad affermare , in un contesto dove il tradimento non è grave per te, l'unica ragione per la quale prendere sul serio     è proprio quello che ha fatto lui  .
> c'è un po' un controsenso



L'ho preso serissimamente questo tradimento e ho sofferto come un cane proprio perchè mi ha tradito emotivamente, l'unico che sento come tradimento.

Non capisco cosa vuoi dirmi.
Quale sarebbe il controsenso?


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> aggiungendo che se quoti la parte finale del discorso di viola confermi quello che mi sto domandando io



ripeto.
Le mancanze del marito di vola sono state evidentemente reiterate nel tempo, e prima probabilmente lui non è che fosse a prescindere così presente.

Mattia invece è sempre stato presente.

Continuo a non capire...:unhappy:


----------



## AnnaBlume (19 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> se lo dici tu che mi conosci bene , certo


si riferisce a un commento che tu avevi fatto in altro 3D, in effetti aveva colpito anche me


----------



## viola di mare (19 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma cosa dici, viola?
> 
> tu eri presa e lui doveva starti accanto
> 
> anche se avesse avuto la storia già in corso, il suo preciso dovere sarebbe stato dire: scusa, bella, mia moglie ha bisogno di me in questo momento


è quello che io gli ho chiesto, disperata, quando l'ho scoperto...
e lui mi ha risposto che mi amava, che era stato un errore, ma che era quello di cui aveva bisogno
ai miei occhi peggio ancora...
mi hai rovinato...


----------



## Ultimo (19 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e giustamente è la tua vita.
> però sei tu stessa ad affermare , in un contesto dove il tradimento non è grave per te, l'unica ragione per la quale prendere sul serio     è proprio quello che ha fatto lui  .
> c'è un po' un controsenso


Io mi sto muto, anche perchè ogni volta che scrivo pare che....


Vorrei essere Minervo talvolta.

Comunque mi associo a quello che hai scritto, solo però per virtù della polemica:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si probabile che non vi abbia mai letto, anche se poco fa Chiara sembrava dire altro, ma non voglio, o perlomeno non vorrei dei battibecchi inconcludenti, non era questo il mio proposito.



nemmeno il mio infatti.

Stavamo solo dicendo che capiamo quel tradimento perchè per noi, me e lei, è l'unico tradimento possibile.
Quello che ci fa sentire addosso proprio la schifezza globale.

ne io ne lei sentiamo tradimento quello fisico.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Si probabile che non vi abbia mai letto, anche se poco fa Chiara sembrava dire altro, ma non voglio, o perlomeno non vorrei dei battibecchi inconcludenti, non era questo il mio proposito.



voglio dire che sono perfettamente d'accordo con tebe
questo non significa che io non capisca il tuo punto di vista, e il fatto che sia sbagliato dare sempre le colpe agli altri

partendo dal presupposto che viola sia stata obiettiva nell'analizzare la sua situazione
io dico che

quando ci sono di mezzo certi fatti come la morte di un famigliare, il fatto di arrivare ad accusare chi ha subito il lutto di trascurare gli altri è da immaturi inconsapevoli (per usare un eufemismo)
è da merde fatte e finite per usare un francesismo :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (19 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ripeto.
> Le mancanze del marito di vola sono state evidentemente reiterate nel tempo, e prima probabilmente lui non è che fosse a prescindere così presente.
> 
> Mattia invece è sempre stato presente.
> ...


se è sempre stato presente non ho capito io.ok


----------



## Ultimo (19 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> nemmeno il mio infatti.
> 
> Stavamo solo dicendo che capiamo quel tradimento perchè per noi, me e lei, è l'unico tradimento possibile.
> Quello che ci fa sentire addosso proprio la schifezza globale.
> ...



Minerva scrisse, sembra un controsenso. Io scrivo Minerva ha ragione, e quoto anche che " la vita è tua, la scelta anche."


----------



## Ultimo (19 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> voglio dire che sono perfettamente d'accordo con tebe
> questo non significa che io non capisca il tuo punto di vista, e il fatto che sia sbagliato dare sempre le colpe agli altri
> 
> partendo dal presupposto che viola sia stata obiettiva nell'analizzare la sua situazione
> ...



Bene, sono d'accordo Chiara.


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minerva scrisse, sembra un controsenso. Io scrivo Minerva ha ragione, e quoto anche che " la vita è tua, la scelta anche."


minerva infatti non aveva capito.
Ora ha capito, tu invece?


----------



## viola di mare (19 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> voglio dire che sono perfettamente d'accordo con tebe
> questo non significa che io non capisca il tuo punto di vista, e il fatto che sia sbagliato dare sempre le colpe agli altri
> 
> partendo dal presupposto che viola sia stata obiettiva nell'analizzare la sua situazione
> ...



 adoro i francesismi!


----------



## Annuccia (19 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> voglio dire che sono perfettamente d'accordo con tebe
> questo non significa che io non capisca il tuo punto di vista, e il fatto che sia sbagliato dare sempre le colpe agli altri
> 
> partendo dal presupposto che viola sia stata obiettiva nell'analizzare la sua situazione
> ...



anche perchè in quel momento tu (che hai subito una perdita del genere) sei come in stand-by...
non è che vuoi trascurare gli altri
non è che stai annullando il resto della tua vita..
ma hai bisogno di starci in quello spazio per un pò...
tiu senti stordito...confuso e il dolore diventa il tuo migliore amico
tu mi devi sedere accando e aspettaree... quando sarà il momento  dovrai porgermi la mano per aiutarmi ad uscire da li...

ci sono momenti in cui una persona si arrende alla vita...è vero...
l'altro deve impedire che questo accada...
famiglia è questo.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> minerva infatti non aveva capito.
> Ora ha capito, tu invece?



Se come opzione al capire, c'è la lettura, la situazione diventa imbarazzante.

Per farla breve, Yes ho capito.


----------



## viola di mare (19 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> anche perchè in quel momento tu (che hai subito una perdita del genere) sei come in stand-by...
> non è che vuoi trascurare gli altri
> non è che stai annullando il resto della tua vita..
> ma hai bisogno di starci in quello spazio per un pò...
> ...


:good:
grazie

e comunque ancora ci sto male

se ci ripenso...


----------



## Annuccia (19 Febbraio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> :good:
> grazie
> 
> e comunque ancora ci sto male
> ...


si...

ma non sei sola...
hai tuoi figlio.

auguri d cuore.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> rispondo a questo perchè è quello che è successo a me...
> quando mio marito mi ha tradito, la giustificazione è stata che siccome mio padre era appena morto, io ero sempre triste e non lo guardavo con gli stessi occhi con i quali lo guardavo prima, non gli davo le stesse attenzioni perchè troppo presa dal mio dolore... insomma il suo tradimento fisico, morale, del rispetto e tutti gli altri elencati, sono avvenuti per colpa mia... ha dovuto cercare un'altra donna che lo facesse sentire, apprezzato, amato, desiderato...
> ora, secondo me, qualsiasi tradimento è una schifezza, come lo metti lo metti, rompe qualcosa, ti porta ad un livello dal quale indietro non si può tornare... se lo scopri, se non lo scopri, se perdoni o lasci perdere...
> io dopo che l'ho scoperto ed ho deciso di andarmene, non ho mai rimpianto questa scelta, perchè con lui non ci sarei mai potuta rimanere, niente sarebbe stato come prima, e se lui non fosse andato a letto con un'altra e mi avesse "solo" detto in continuazione che dovevo riprendermi, che mio padre era morto e che tutto questo dolore non lo avrebbe riportato in vita (cosa che per altro oltre a tradirmi fisicamente, ha fatto) lo avrei lasciato comunque...
> ...


 Quoto. La giustificazione poi: peggio la pezza del buco!


----------



## viola di mare (19 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> si...
> 
> ma non sei sola...
> hai tuoi figlio.
> ...


si lo so ed è per questo che ho smesso di piangere...

ogni mattina quando lo sveglio per prepararlo ad andare a scuola, apre gli occhi e mi dice: mami mi dai un abbraccione?

sarebbe stata più bella la nostra vita con suo padre?

non credo...

certe finezze o ce l'hai oppure no...

puoi andare a scopare con 100 donne ma non far mancare niente alla tua, puoi non scoparti nessuna ma essere distante 1000 anni... e una schifezza comunque, ma preferisco la prima se proprio devo scegliere...


----------



## Annuccia (19 Febbraio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> si lo so ed è per questo che ho smesso di piangere...
> 
> ogni mattina quando lo sveglio per prepararlo ad andare a scuola, apre gli occhi e mi dice: mami mi dai un abbraccione?
> 
> ...


io non me la farei più quetsa domanda..
a cosa serve?...
cammina dritta per la tua anzi la vostra strada...
arricchendovi di voi stessi.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> anche di più.per me questo tipo di comportamento più che tradimento mi fa pensare di avere a fianco una persona che non mi è vicino emotivamente , sentimentalmente, praticamente.
> quindi il rapporto è nullo


Si può anche perdonare perché si può pensare che non sappia capire, che sia un modo diverso di affrontare i problemi, che derivi dal suo vissuto, che sia un modo per ridimensionare i fatti (come qui tanti ridimensionano il tradimento, in generale poi come se fossero tutti uguali), che sia un atteggiamento positivo. Se poi scopri che nel frattempo frequentava un'altra è la prova del nove che invece tutte le altre ipotesi erano sbagliate ed è solo uno stronzo.


----------



## viola di mare (19 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io non me la farei più quetsa domanda..
> a cosa serve?...
> cammina dritta per la tua anzi la vostra strada...
> arricchendovi di voi stessi.


e infatti ho smesso anche di chiedermi questo...
arigrazie


----------



## viola di mare (19 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si può anche perdonare perché si può pensare che non sappia capire, che sia un modo diverso di affrontare i problemi, che derivi dal suo vissuto, che sia un modo per ridimensionare i fatti (come qui tanti ridimensionano il tradimento, in generale poi come se fossero tutti uguali), che sia un atteggiamento positivo. Se poi scopri che nel frattempo frequentava un'altra è la prova del nove che invece tutte le altre ipotesi erano sbagliate ed è solo uno stronzo.



:up:


----------



## lunaiena (19 Febbraio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> rispondo a questo perchè è quello che è successo a me...
> quando mio marito mi ha tradito, la giustificazione è stata che siccome mio padre era appena morto, io ero sempre triste e non lo guardavo con gli stessi occhi con i quali lo guardavo prima, non gli davo le stesse attenzioni perchè troppo presa dal mio dolore... insomma il suo tradimento fisico, morale, del rispetto e tutti gli altri elencati, sono avvenuti per colpa mia... ha dovuto cercare un'altra donna che lo facesse sentire, apprezzato, amato, desiderato...
> ora, secondo me, qualsiasi tradimento è una schifezza, come lo metti lo metti, rompe qualcosa, ti porta ad un livello dal quale indietro non si può tornare... se lo scopri, se non lo scopri, se perdoni o lasci perdere...
> io dopo che l'ho scoperto ed ho deciso di andarmene, non ho mai rimpianto questa scelta, perchè con lui non ci sarei mai potuta rimanere, niente sarebbe stato come prima, e se lui non fosse andato a letto con un'altra e mi avesse "solo" detto in continuazione che dovevo riprendermi, che mio padre era morto e che tutto questo dolore non lo avrebbe riportato in vita (cosa che per altro oltre a tradirmi fisicamente, ha fatto) lo avrei lasciato comunque...
> ...



non sono daccordo
ci sono persone che non ce la fanno a supportarti 
ci sono persone che hanno bisogno di assorbire molto da te 
lo so questo non è bello ma esistono ,hanno proprio i bisogni da te sopra elencati
solo che tu non te ne accorgi presa dalle tue problematiche ,ovviamente(per tue intendo mie)....
Successe la stessa cosa anche a me 8anni fa dove dopo la morte traumatica di mia madre 
sono venuti fuori enormi buchi econimici,tramacci bugie e sotterfugi attuati con un familiare a me vicino
e asua volta altri problemi con questo famigliare ,testa di cazzo,che continuava a fare figli senza riuscire a mantenerli..
E lui non c'è stato...
ricordo che passammo un periodo dove non sapevo neanche se lui era in casa o non c'era
Ero incazzata delusa perchè avrei avuto bisogno che mi fosse vicino seppur non essendo daccordo sulle mie scelte 
ma almeno sapere che c'èra , bisogno di parlare ma lui non c'era...
Poco dopo ho scoperto che uscivaa con una sua collega,li per li neanche mi importava non avevo la testa per poter pensare anche a lui...
Ho pensato ancche di separarmi 
Ci ho pensato tanto 
Ma non sono riuscita ad immaginare la mia vita senza di lui 
non perchè non so stare da sola ,ho imparato a starci , ma perchè vedo lui come l'altra metà della mia mela...
Cosi ho cominciato a valutare la cosa da un altro punto di vista e ho capito che ero io che sbagliavo
Ho preteso troppo da un uomo che non riesce ad affrontare i problemi ma pensa soprattutto a se stesso
(non sminuiamo la mia frase perchè non penso che sia una persona debole  o egoista solo che è una persona fatta cosi e parlando e scavando ho capito ceh lui dimostra in altri modi il suo affetto)...
Cosi ho lasciato da parte il mio orgoglio di  donna ferita ed ho cominciato
a vivere la mia vita di coppia consapevole che ogni qualvolta ci sia un problema non posso fare affidamento su di lui...
Però devo anche dire che in questi ultimi anni è cambiato molto nel senso che ogni tanto quando ho dei problemi(e ce ne sono ancora trascinati avanti negli anni)lo trovo...
E di questo gli e ne sono grata.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non sono daccordo
> ci sono persone che non ce la fanno a supportarti
> ci sono persone che hanno bisogno di assorbire molto da te
> lo so questo non è bello ma esistono ,hanno proprio i bisogni da te sopra elencati
> ...


Sai a me piace tanto di te
il tuo amore pratico nel matrimonio

Bellissima sta cosa che non riesci immaginare una vita senza di lui.

Perchè non la vuoi
e non la desideri.

Sono persuaso che molte persone che si separano, colgono un pretesto, tipo il tradimento, per sentirsi legittimate a realizzare un proposito che albergava da tempo nel loro cuore.

E se osserviamo qui dentro
Mi pare che la maggioranza
abbia detto

dopo il tradimento
si ricostruisce
e non ci si lascia.:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Ultimo (19 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non sono daccordo
> ci sono persone che non ce la fanno a supportarti
> ci sono persone che hanno bisogno di assorbire molto da te
> lo so questo non è bello ma esistono ,hanno proprio i bisogni da te sopra elencati
> ...



Fantastica! Un'esempio nell'esempio.


----------



## Ultimo (19 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai a me piace tanto di te
> il tuo amore pratico nel matrimonio
> 
> Bellissima sta cosa che non riesci immaginare una vita senza di lui.
> ...



lunapiena a parere mio dimostra quanta voglia ha o ha avuto lei di essere sempre al centro della sua vita, di dare a se stessa il merito o la colpa di ciò che ha, ha preso le sue decisioni, come ha fatto d'altronde Viola di mare. 

E non vuol dire non soffrire qualsiasi decisione si prenda, oppure non vuol dire non essere felici qualsiasi decisione si prenda.


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non sono daccordo
> ci sono persone che non ce la fanno a supportarti
> ci sono persone che hanno bisogno di assorbire molto da te
> lo so questo non è bello ma esistono ,hanno proprio i bisogni da te sopra elencati
> ...



anch'io penso che sia così, ci sono persone che non sanno esserti d'aiuto
un medico a proposito della mia storia mi aveva detto che una sola persona della coppia potrebbe bastare a tenerla unita
a me, noi, è andata male perchè i nostri problemi, seppur molto diversi ma capitati contemporaneamente, alla fine ci hanno diviso


----------



## contepinceton (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> lunapiena a parere mio dimostra quanta voglia ha o ha avuto lei di essere sempre al centro della sua vita, di dare a se stessa il merito o la colpa di ciò che ha, ha preso le sue decisioni, come ha fatto d'altronde Viola di mare.
> 
> E non vuol dire non soffrire qualsiasi decisione si prenda, oppure non vuol dire non essere felici qualsiasi decisione si prenda.


Beh ognuno di noi
prende le decisioni
che ritiene migliori per sè
e per la sua vita no?

L'importante è non essere 
servi della paura

e ne vedi molte persone così.
Serve della paura.

La paura
La cifra esistenziale
più alta dell'uomo contemporaneo.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> anch'io penso che sia così, ci sono persone che non sanno esserti d'aiuto
> un medico a proposito della mia storia mi aveva detto che una sola persona della coppia potrebbe bastare a tenerla unita
> a me, noi, è andata male perchè i nostri problemi, seppur molto diversi ma capitati contemporaneamente, alla fine ci hanno diviso


Si ma in certi casi
si passa la vita
assieme a questo problema

e se osserviamo
molte persone
usano il problema

per giustificare tutto
quindi
per farsi compatire

che è pur sempre 
una richiesta di affetto no?


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma in certi casi
> si passa la vita
> assieme a questo problema
> 
> ...



ma io mica ero maritata
sarò fuori moda, ma se fosse stato mio marito le cose sarebbero state molto diverse, secondo me


----------



## contepinceton (19 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma io mica ero maritata
> sarò fuori moda, ma se fosse stato mio marito le cose sarebbero state molto diverse, secondo me


Certo
tu ti sei messa su questo bivio no?
Voglio un uomo così al mio fianco?
Sono dubbiosa
Allora meglio lasciar perdere

Consiglio del nonno eh?
Da cui la mia atavica diffidenza
verso il mondo femminile.


----------



## Joey Blow (19 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> ma io mica ero maritata
> sarò fuori moda, ma se fosse stato mio marito le cose sarebbero state molto diverse, secondo me


E come sarebbe andata?


----------



## lunaiena (19 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E come sarebbe andata?




diversamente no!


----------



## viola di mare (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> lunapiena a parere mio dimostra quanta voglia ha o ha avuto lei di essere sempre al centro della sua vita, di dare a se stessa il merito o la colpa di ciò che ha, ha preso le sue decisioni, come ha fatto d'altronde Viola di mare.
> 
> *E non vuol dire non soffrire qualsiasi decisione si prenda, oppure non vuol dire non essere felici qualsiasi decisione si prenda*.


Lunapiena ha ragionato ed ha preso la sua decisione... è la metà della sua mela ed è bellissimo che sia così, mentre leggevo invidiavo quel senso di appartenenza ad una coppia composta anche da un uomo che non è capace di essere di aiuto e nonostante questo è molto amato dalla sua compagna,
nel mio caso invece siccome sono una specie di crocerossina, ho sempre dato molto ed in cambio in un momento particolarmente doloroso sono stata anche mazziata e non l'ho accettato... non ho tutti i meriti, ovvio ma nemmeno tutte le colpe, semplicemente non avevo tempo di occuparmi di lui, dovevo occuparmi di me, di mio figlio, dovevo trovare un pò di serenità ed invece lui ha aggiunto schifo ad un enorme dolore e poco è importato che io lo considerassi metà della mia mela, lui non ci ha considerato me!
ed ancora non sono felice della decisione che ho preso perchè la nostra vita si è veramente rivoluzionata... lo sarò tra un pò spero quando smetterò di arrabbiarmi ed accorarmi ripensando a tutto questo.


----------



## bubu (19 Febbraio 2013)

*salutino*

ciao a tutti, è tanto che non scrivo e non ricorderete la mia storia.

Ci sono tanti tipi di tradimento ed è vero, forse diamo più importanza all'infedeltà piuttosto che ad altri tipi di "mancanze".
Il Tradimento della fiducia è quello che racchiude tutte le tipologie. 
Io ho sperimentato un tradimento di quasi 3 anni in 4 di matrimonio...e spesso ancora annaspo


----------



## contepinceton (19 Febbraio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> Lunapiena ha ragionato ed ha preso la sua decisione... è la metà della sua mela ed è bellissimo che sia così, mentre leggevo invidiavo quel senso di appartenenza ad una coppia composta anche da un uomo che non è capace di essere di aiuto e nonostante questo è molto amato dalla sua compagna,
> nel mio caso invece siccome sono una specie di crocerossina, ho sempre dato molto ed in cambio in un momento particolarmente doloroso sono stata anche mazziata e non l'ho accettato... non ho tutti i meriti, ovvio ma nemmeno tutte le colpe, semplicemente non avevo tempo di occuparmi di lui, dovevo occuparmi di me, di mio figlio, dovevo trovare un pò di serenità ed invece lui ha aggiunto schifo ad un enorme dolore e poco è importato che io lo considerassi metà della mia mela, lui non ci ha considerato me!
> ed ancora non sono felice della decisione che ho preso perchè la nostra vita si è veramente rivoluzionata... lo sarò tra un pò spero quando smetterò di arrabbiarmi ed accorarmi ripensando a tutto questo.


Il problema della mela è questo.
Che fai quando vedi che tu sei la metà sana
e l'altra metà è marcia?


----------



## viola di mare (19 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il problema della mela è questo.
> Che fai quando vedi che tu sei la metà sana
> e l'altra metà è marcia?


la metà marcia la tagli e la butti! 
non era la metà giusta anche se hai pensato fosse così, non hai voluto vedere la realtà ma solamente quello che volevi fosse: anche l'altra metà sana!


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non sono daccordo
> ci sono persone che non ce la fanno a supportarti
> ci sono persone che hanno bisogno di assorbire molto da te
> lo so questo non è bello ma esistono ,hanno proprio i bisogni da te sopra elencati
> ...



non centra nulla ma nemmeno io riesco ad immaginare una vita senza Mattia.
Ogni tanto, spesso in verità dopo il tradimento, mentre stiamo facendo le cose più disparate, magari all'esselunga o al distributore...insomma...in posti neutri.
C'è una specie di "corrente", non so descriverla meglio, che sento e sente anche lui.
E' come se qualcosa ci chiamasse e ci guardiamo.
trenta secondi, non tanto.
Io stringo gli occhi e accenno un sorriso, lui in genere sorride "timido", abbassa gli occhi e poi mi riguarda e le sue labbra si muovono in un bacio muto.
(Mattia ogni volta che parla di me con altri e io non sono presente, o sto facendo qualcosa di impegnativo lui ha un tic, ovvero mi manda piccoli bacini muti. Lo fa con i gatti e i bimbi. E me)

Dopo tutto questo, quando siamo soli la frase e la risposta è sempre una.
_Non riesco ad immaginare una vita senza di te.
Io nemmeno._


----------



## viola di mare (19 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> non centra nulla ma nemmeno io riesco ad immaginare una vita senza Mattia.
> Ogni tanto, spesso in verità dopo il tradimento, mentre stiamo facendo le cose più disparate, magari all'esselunga o al distributore...insomma...in posti neutri.
> C'è una specie di "corrente", non so descriverla meglio, che sento e sente anche lui.
> E' come se qualcosa ci chiamasse e ci guardiamo.
> ...



bellissima questa cosa 
e si percepisce tutta dal tuo blog...


----------



## lunaiena (19 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> non centra nulla ma nemmeno io riesco ad immaginare una vita senza Mattia.
> Ogni tanto, spesso in verità dopo il tradimento, mentre stiamo facendo le cose più disparate, magari all'esselunga o al distributore...insomma...in posti neutri.
> C'è una specie di "corrente", non so descriverla meglio, che sento e sente anche lui.
> E' come se qualcosa ci chiamasse e ci guardiamo.
> ...



Sai cos'è che a me piace di più...
che nella folla anche se non sai della presenza dell'altro 
trovi il suo sguardo senti la sua presenza e ti trovi ...
poi dopo un momento dolcissimo 
partono i borbottamenti...
però in fondo con chi borbotto se non con lui e lui con me?


----------



## Minerva (19 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> non sono daccordo
> ci sono persone che non ce la fanno a supportarti
> ci sono persone che hanno bisogno di assorbire molto da te
> lo so questo non è bello ma esistono ,hanno proprio i bisogni da te sopra elencati
> ...


hai giustamente fatto la tua scelta.
ma qui l'orgoglio di donna ferita non c'entra...se lui è inadeguato l'errore non è di chi non *pretende *un aiuto e un supporto naturale dalla persona che ama.
non riuscirei a stare con una persona che a quel punto non stimo


----------



## lunaiena (19 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai giustamente fatto la tua scelta.
> ma qui l'orgoglio di donna ferita non c'entra...se lui è inadeguato l'errore non è di chi non *pretende *un aiuto e un supporto naturale dalla persona che ama.
> non riuscirei a stare con una persona che a quel punto non stimo



ho detto che non lo stimo? 
mi sembra di no
anzi lo stimo molto 
ho imparato a conoscere una persona che sotto certi aspetti non conoscevo
ho imparato ad accettarlo per quello ceh è e non per quello che vorrei io 
e non stò a giudicarlo per quello che non ha fatto
mi prendo quello che fa perchè so ceh lo fa per me 
e quello è l'unica cosa che conta...
Non ci vuole tanto sforzo per essere uniti basta comprendersi


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai giustamente fatto la tua scelta.
> ma qui l'orgoglio di donna ferita non c'entra...se lui è inadeguato l'errore non è di chi non *pretende *un aiuto e un supporto naturale dalla persona che ama.



quoto


----------



## Minerva (19 Febbraio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> *ho detto che non lo stimo?
> mi sembra di no
> *anzi lo stimo molto
> ho imparato a conoscere una persona che sotto certi aspetti non conoscevo
> ...


certo che no. ho detto che non lo stimerei io


----------



## contepinceton (19 Febbraio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> la metà marcia la tagli e la butti!
> non era la metà giusta anche se hai pensato fosse così, non hai voluto vedere la realtà ma solamente quello che volevi fosse: anche l'altra metà sana!


Ma vale la pena di capire perchè è marcita
Ha preso un verme?
E' caduta e si è ammaccata?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo che no. ho detto che non lo stimerei io


Ma sarebbe comunque un limite tuo
che mostrerebbe solo la tua hubris affettiva!


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Certo
> tu ti sei messa su questo bivio no?
> Voglio un uomo così al mio fianco?
> Sono dubbiosa
> ...



grazie Contastro, ma un po' ho lottato, dai!:singleeye:


----------



## Minerva (19 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sarebbe comunque un limite tuo
> che mostrerebbe solo la tua hubris affettiva!


senz'altro.
sono nella cacca fino al collo e mio marito si da alla macchia, magari con una tipa spensierata , alla faccia dei miei casi.
però sono io che ho sbagliato a non capire che non lo dovevo avvilire con tutte queste cavolate.
ho capito:mrgreen:


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> E come sarebbe andata?



e chi lo sa?
tuttavia credo che prima di divorziare da uno che dichiara di voler fare il cazzo che vuole, ci avrei pensato di più, forse accantonando per il momento i miei impegni e cercando di capire meglio cosa sarà mai il cazzo che vuole


----------



## Steven (19 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> e chi lo sa?
> tuttavia credo che prima di divorziare da uno che dichiara di voler fare il cazzo che vuole, ci avrei pensato di più, forse accantonando per il momento i miei impegni e cercando di capire meglio cosa sarà mai *il cazzo che vuole*


sarà mica gay???


----------



## free (19 Febbraio 2013)

Steven ha detto:


> sarà mica gay???


no, è solo fine ed elegante:mrgreen:


----------



## Steven (19 Febbraio 2013)

free ha detto:


> no, è solo fine ed elegante:mrgreen:


HAHAHAHAHHAHA


----------



## Ultimo (19 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh ognuno di noi
> prende le decisioni
> che ritiene migliori per sè
> e per la sua vita no?
> ...


:up: se mi è possibile ti scuoto.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> senz'altro.
> sono nella cacca fino al collo e mio marito si da alla macchia, magari con una tipa spensierata , alla faccia dei miei casi.
> però *sono io che ho sbagliato a non capire che non lo dovevo avvilire con tutte queste cavolate*.
> ho capito:mrgreen:



era talmente ovvio :mrgreen:


:miiiii:


----------



## contepinceton (19 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> senz'altro.
> sono nella cacca fino al collo e mio marito si da alla macchia, magari con una tipa spensierata , alla faccia dei miei casi.
> però sono io che ho sbagliato a non capire che non lo dovevo avvilire con tutte queste cavolate.
> ho capito:mrgreen:


Beh tuo marito sa che sei una donna in gamba
che sa benissimo cavarsela da sè
TUo marito ti lascia in pace a fare le tue cose
mentre lui fa le sue...


----------



## Ultimo (19 Febbraio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> Lunapiena ha ragionato ed ha preso la sua decisione... è la metà della sua mela ed è bellissimo che sia così, mentre leggevo invidiavo quel senso di appartenenza ad una coppia composta anche da un uomo che non è capace di essere di aiuto e nonostante questo è molto amato dalla sua compagna,
> nel mio caso invece siccome sono una specie di crocerossina, ho sempre dato molto ed in cambio in un momento particolarmente doloroso sono stata anche mazziata e non l'ho accettato... non ho tutti i meriti, ovvio ma nemmeno tutte le colpe, semplicemente non avevo tempo di occuparmi di lui, dovevo occuparmi di me, di mio figlio, dovevo trovare un pò di serenità ed invece lui ha aggiunto schifo ad un enorme dolore e poco è importato che io lo considerassi metà della mia mela, lui non ci ha considerato me!
> ed ancora non sono felice della decisione che ho preso perchè la nostra vita si è veramente rivoluzionata... lo sarò tra un pò spero quando smetterò di arrabbiarmi ed accorarmi ripensando a tutto questo.


Ed io ti faccio sinceramente i miei auguri per una veloce "vita serena" e senza spunti per quella rabbia che giustamente hai ed abbiamo avuto tutti i traditi.


----------



## viola di mare (19 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ed io ti faccio sinceramente i miei auguri per una veloce "vita serena" e senza spunti per quella rabbia che giustamente hai ed abbiamo avuto tutti i traditi.


----------



## viola di mare (19 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma vale la pena di capire perchè è marcita
> Ha preso un verme?
> E' caduta e si è ammaccata?


forse valeva la pena all'inizio e c'ho anche provato, non è che scoprire ed andarmene è stato un tutt'uno...
sono rimasta con lui per qualche mese, a cercare di capire, di trovare un modo per salvare il nostro matrimonio, poi quando ho capito che non c'era nulla da fare basta!



e cmq si c'era il verme dentro... era lui...


----------



## Innominata (21 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non te ne frega nulla ma finalmente son riuscita ad approvati. Mi dice sempre di darla in giro.


 Che razza di consigli impropri!


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Che razza di consigli impropri!


di là verità vuoi darla a spider eh?
Prima con il micione rosa volevi intortare lothar
adesso ti sei mostrata ragnatela per spider no?

Però il micione rosa mi piaceva...

Mi ricordava diletta...


----------



## Innominata (22 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> di là verità vuoi darla a spider eh?
> Prima con il micione rosa volevi intortare lothar
> adesso ti sei mostrata ragnatela per spider no?
> 
> ...


Guarda che è uguale al mio con-sorte! La ragnatela è evocativa (non tanto di Spider)...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Febbraio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Guarda che è uguale al mio con-sorte! La ragnatela è evocativa (non tanto di Spider)...



mi spieghi meglio?
Tuo marito è un lothar?


Ma sappi che lui il sommo, l'eccelso, l'incommensurabile
è pure inimitabile

non può esistere un' altro uomo come lui....


----------



## Innominata (22 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> mi spieghi meglio?
> Tuo marito è un lothar?
> 
> 
> ...


Ne sono sicura! Volevo dire che le sue fattezze richiamano l'immagine del gatto rosa levitante, non quelle del gatto incaricato di rappresentare Lothar.


----------

